# My V6 Story



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is my V6 story from when i purchased her to how she is now..
This is part 1 but there is another chapter to follow.

Enjoy

Well it all started in May 09 last year when i discovered the Audi TT Forum in the UK.. 
I thought the Forum was just for general banter and arranging meets to troll over each others detailing. 
But oh no!!! how wrong was I.. 
Every topic i seemed to look at was..ive got this and i want that. 
Well my head was in a spin with all the upgrade products, bling and CF stuff banded about as i was only just beginning to understand that the TTs and Golfs share the same platforms, so there can be some product crossover. 
A few welcomes here and there and i was indoctrinated in to the world of TT porn and modding..:banghead:
As im in the NW, Awesome GTI got a bite of my wallet first for some initial mods.. 
It started slowly at first but then the addiction had hold of me now and Paypal was working overtime to keep up..:facepalm:
I work away from home mostly, so when i go, the indie gets the call to come and pick her up for whatever it is going on next. 
Im sure i could keep a small country busy.. 

I bought her in 2008 and managed to keep my hands in my pockets for a whole year, just enjoying the driving and of course the DSG.. but..

*MAY 2009* 
Audi TT 3.2
V6 54 plate with DSG.
Moro Blue paint, 
Red leather,
Colour coded rear parking sensors, 
15mph autolocking,
Alarm activated warning,
Bluetooth adapter,
Nokia hands free kit,
Mudflaps.

This is how she was for a whole year and options above were factory or the previous owner.









*JUNE 2009*
New A8 rims,
Pirelli P Zero Rosso all round,
20mm H&R hubcentric spacers.

The rims are not to everybodies liking but i dont care, i liked the reflection they gave in shop windows.
Rubber and spacers gave a slight improvement in road holding, which is always good as long as the doors are closed..









*JULY 2009*
Spoiler delete,
Complete rear badge delete,
Red leather arm rest, 
5 button dimple rings,
Private plate.

She looks wider and smoother. I like stealth as well..








Matching armrest. Not cheap but very functional..








Dimpled rings improve the look of the buttons. The pic does not do justice to the install..









*AUG 2009*
Team Dynamics Monza Anthracite 18s,
TT lowered on PI springs 25mm, [crap]
Chrome exhaust tips fitted [ barrow like ]

The A8s eventually wormed and they had to go in the end. TDs are a lot better esp with the 4 pearl in the paint as they change colour from silver to blue to black depending on the light hitting them. The PI springs were too Tiggerish and i hated the way the ride felt.
The Exhaust Tips are nice when close to the body but for some reason they've been fully extended in this pic for some reason..









*SEPT 2009*
Milltek 6 Branch manifold,
Milltek sports cats,
Milltek res section,
Milltek backbox c/w 100mm tips,
4 new lambdas,
GIAC remap

Top 5 mod. Deffo helps the engine breathe a lot better and the noise is more sportier. 
Not cheap, but i like..









Those cats are so much bigger than OEM. I now have to watch the grass with no heatshield on. See how better exhaust flow has tarnished the back box.









*OCT 2009*
Carbonio & K&N57i,
Race diagnostics liquid gauge.
Haldex blue performance controller.

Top 5 mod. Breathing is sooo much better and cooler 4C differential between the inlet temp on the Liquid gauge and DIS outside air temp. Its tight fit and there are rubing issues but its in.









This is a good tool for lots of data and EML fault resets/if i have any..









*NOV 2009*
ECS discs all round,
Red stuff pads,
Goodridge brakelines

10% improvement in the braking department, dont think that will be enough though..









*DEC 2009*
Full Eibach adj suspension,
AST adj top mounts, 
Eibach 19mm rear ARB incl drop links,
Awesome adj rose joint tie bars,
Powerflex bushes.

WOW WOW WOW, its now feeling like a sports car, reduced understeer to become more neutral and it goes round corners very well and compounded by the Haldex which is now kicking in. 









Shinny tie bar and adj springs, i like red stuff you know.









*JAN 2010*
CNC hand polished big valve head, 
New VVT ex cam oil pickup, as the OEM one was worn due to fouled oil ways, its a common fault on the VVT exhaust cam.
264/260 fast road cams, 
Ultrasonically cleaned injectors,
GIAC remap,
DSG map,
Clear headlight corners, 
Headlight inserts colour coded Moro Blue.

Top 5 Mod. OEM head internals exposed. OO look at all that life blood. 









Nice shinny head from CNC.









New seats and bigger valves.









Clear corners and colour coded inserts.









A Santa Pod vid..Its arrived, power is now on tap and feels like my TT has just had some nasal spray to clear all them tubes out.
Click on pic to see the vid..


*FEB 2010*
Ballast weight off,
Rear towing eye off,
New windscreen,
LEDs in headlights and rears light cluster,
Engine battery cage delete and terminal box relocate.

16kgs of unwanted weight from behind the rear bumper..









Dummy battery cage delete as the battery is in the boot from OEM, the intake pipe can now flex. The terminal box which was on top of the dummy battery box is now relocated and fixed down.
I have made some DIY brackets to allow the battery cover to be refitted.









*MAR 2010*
Tarox 10 pots,
Tarox pads,
Tarox large front 2 piece discs,
Tarox large rear 2 piece discs.
Tarox rear caliper height extensions.

Off..what a chunk of weight that is. Sold to a 1.8 forum member,that should slow him down for a while.









Then on..oops, im drooling. Ive got good braking now..









Here is a size comparisson of the rear discs..









The power mods have dried up now unless i wanted to go radical with the engine and still keep it N/A which would have been so so expensive.
I phoned Andy at Autograph and arranged a meet. We discussed the options available and discussed SC v Turbo.
I liked the idea of the SC but it is would be a tight fit on the TT, as i had issues with fitment and heat from the exhaust as the SC does not fit in the same place as the Golf boys. Autograph hadn't done a SC on a TT so i went to go and see Ronald over in Holland and had a look round his place and see what was on offer SC wise. He had a TT on the ramps which was nearly finished getting its charger. 
No! No! No!. The charger is underslung behind the engine and pipework is so tight and bespoke that i had to cross this off the list as an option. Some nice work he does though, but weird looking with those eyes..:stoned:
Back to Autograph it was to discuss Turbo.
They knew i had concerns over heat issues as the TT was not designed to have a Turbo fitted between the engine and bulkhead. They reassured me that any affected pipework would be re-routed a different way and heat treating of components would be used to keep heat issues to a minimum.
They set to work on a quote..1 week, 2 week,3 weeks went by..

*APR 2010*
Another private plate,
OSIR Orbit ring,
Engine bling, Forge strut brace, R8 oil cap, Neuspeed Ally expan res cap, Washer bottle Ally cap, Ally trim fixings..









Now that what i call a plate, not very stealth but i think it makes a certain statement..









Nice addition to the interior at night, feels like im in the Starship Enterprise now.









Quotes in, falls off chair. Must be mixed up with someone elses. OMG OMG
Decision time, yes no yes no OMG OMG
Hide the quote from the GF quick.
2 days pass. Im sweating on it. Cant hold on any longer...
Yes Yes Yes. Gave them the go ahead. 6k deposit. Added my own specific requirements to the list and hey ho.
Better get some overtime in for this next mod. 
Parts list compiled and design clarified.

*MAY 2010*
Badged up for the Italy Trip 
Milltek non res section fitted.Tunnel Time..

30+ TTs all driving to Italy for a week..fantastic..we all had the decals with individual names in the shield. 









A little extra stripe and gecko for the fun of it. Private plate went down a storm.









Nice and dirty, the way i like it, in the mountains. OOOOO those passes and the banter..fan bloody tastic.








Tunnels were the best. TTRSs,TTSs, 3.2s and 1.8s, oh what fun and i won a certificate for 1st domestic of the trip when trying to turn 2 lanes into three. Scarry. 2500 miles.

*JUNE 2010*
Some CF to fit,
Rear light white symetry mod,
Mudflap delete.

Get that bloody stuff off the table, she sezz.








2 out of 3 fitted. Feel a song coming on. I like Meatloaf.










Spats on and flaps off.









*JULY 2010*
More CF fitted. I like to get to grips with that. Not cheap this CF stuff.









*AUG 2010*
I have agrred to swap bumpers with this forum member and it is currently in the spray shop where the fogs are being deleted along with the xenon headlight washer doors. 









I will try to get the next part up soon as ive got to do some work now..
Steve


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

didn't even read it yet but I know it will be good.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow just got done and when I saw you brakes I was like SWEET BABY JESUS!!!! I thought I went crazy on my car for brakes..... nope I'm now sain, your crazy


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Glad you like it so far..

Its now time for my V6T build thread.. 

There is a large parts list including all manner of strange named components.
There will be no need for water/meth or NOS..yet
All hot parts, exhaust manifold, DP and GT3582 hot side will be black ceramic coated to keep the heat down in the bay.
To preseve the DSG i will be using a performance clutch from the States.

Enjoy..












































































































The top end has already been done with a CNC head,sodium filled valves, titanium springs and decent plugs for now.
Hi lift fast road cams have been installed with the head.

Disconnecting stuff and have got her ready for the 3 new engine/transmission mounts to arrive from VF Engneering to allow test fitting of the Exhaust manifold and downpipe before ceramic coating..
Transmission mount








Engine mount








Pendulum mount








These are the best on the market for the 3.2 that are within my price range.

The engine is out and waiting for the mounts to arrive..she is all alone.. hope thats not the new chasis, she is sitting on..








And here is her backside..she is having some torture by the look of that clamp.. 








Here is the cause for concern..the highly underated DSG..looks complicated to me..









The Turbo,manifold and DP have been sent away for ceramic coating after having their test fit with the new engine mounts.

The block has been stripped down with regards to external components and beheaded [to be put in a nice warm place]..









Sump cover whipped off to expose the oil pickup and other oily stuff..









Oil pick up removed to be stripped down and inspected for wear. It will be re-used if its still good..









The crank thingy with other stuff bolted to it..









Fancy needing help to count to six.. Pistons and rods..heading for the bin..









The bores have been checked and there is no wear or grooving..









Another view of the crank and end..looks like its made of gold. 









Both chains and tensioners are going to be replaced anyway as its better to do it now rather than later.. Vagcom revealed they were both sitting at -2 in the blocks, so not bad.









The block is now fully stripped and has been painted a nice shinny black colour..









Autograph weighed the old rods and pistons for refference and they are as follows:
1:1149g
2:1150g
3:1148g
4:1147g
5:1148g
6:1144g
Weights include pistons, rings, caps, bolts and bearings (complete moving mass). As you can see, we have a variation of up to 6 gramms!! The tollerances that these engines were built to is not ideal and an acceptable difference in weight would be 3g but ideallly only 1-2g. A full race engine is within 0.1-0.5g.









The new pistons are all 432-433g each incl pins and rings. The new rods are all between 542-543g each and they were also end-end weighed, the new rods are all within 2g of each other end to end. Autograph would normally match the end weights by trimming some meat off the rods with the die grinder so that they are all perfectly matched however with the total weight being within 1g of each other, you can end up in a never ending spiral trying to get the ends to match and throw the overall weight too far out. Autograph are happy with the weights the way they are and there's no reason to go silly. The new ARP bolts weigh 59g per pair incl washers so the total weight per complete set is 1034g (they will use the lighter pistons with heavier rods to give the same overall weight) saving up to 116g per cyl.









1. We have decided to go for the South Side Performance clutch for the DSG which includes unprated friction and steel plates and just for good measure we are throwing in uprated Viton seals and just to go over the top, all the drive seals will be replaced. The DSG uprated box should be good for 520+
2. Unfortunately the A/C will be going now. We thought it could be saved but the improved air flow by ditching the rad will be a better option.
3. The ME7 ECU and tweaked software by Unitronic will be used to see if we can utilise the OEM package to contol the Boost/Torque which is not as much of an issue as was once thought as the clutch will be able to handle the power going through it. This statement may have to be revised at a later date. but for now it will be given a try.
4. Pipeworx will be providing the de-cat section to join to the Milltek non-res and Milltek back box.

This is the clutch pack stripped down and the saved parts will be thoroughly cleaned and saved till the uprated parts arrive..









The air inlet plenum requires port matching. Here you can see that a rubbing techique will be used to create a template to give an exact shape to follow..









You can see the shape of the ports on the inlet chamber where the block has square ports..



























Some pictures of the block sat on its pedstal..



























Just a little info for the 1.8ers. The sump on 1.8 TTs is not baffled as you will see in the first pic, but the V6 is baffled and so doesnt require to be modified..
1.8 sump








V6 sump









Ahhhh..the crank with its piston mates, the crank will survive but the pistons wont..The crank has been balanced and found to be within tolerance.









End of part 2..
Part 3 to follow shortly.
Steve


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

A lot of time has been spent matching and porting.
Here is the difference the port matching has made to the exhaust manifold..

As bought..









You can see from the lighter coloured metal on some of the ports, what needs to come off, so the ports match up..









As bought..









After port matching, the manifold will be painted soon..









The Head cover has been acid dipped and cleaned. Its not 100% perfect as its pitted and will be painted..









The block has now been honed and has been crosshatched at 40 degrees..









Pistons started to be built up..









Piston rings being fitted and tolerances checked and modified to give best fit..









The crank has had new sputtered and coated bearings fitted. Oil pickup and mech pump stripped down and no wear found so it will be reused..









All the bolts have been torqued down and marked.. 









Top view of the head with the wossers fitted and the cross hatching on show, nice black painted block..









Get your sunglasses on for a look into the shinny stuff..









Well some bits have come back into the indie from ceramic coating.

Here is the Turbo Hot Side and the Exhaust Manifold with a spattering of that ceramic stuff..









A look at the other side of the Exhaust Manifold..









Two strangers about to hook up for a long term partnership..









Here's the happy couple..









Oil Pump Intermediate shaft..New Cam chain and tensioner fitted..









Ah!! the sumps been fitted, nearly missed that one..Head bolts and Gasket ready to be fitted..









Here are just some of the hoses that are waiting to be fitted..









These are the most expensive fast road Friction clutch plates, Steels and Viton Basket Seals in the world, well, feels like it..









This is where the new engine mounts will be going..








Oh dear, that clamp looks as though its causing some pain.








A couple of the new engine seals fitted..








and more..








I was shown the old water pump and its plastic, thought they were metal on the V6..however a new shinny metal one is being fitted. Its not an Audi part but a VW..








Here are some of the aeroquip hoses that are going to be used..








To eliminate spiking and achieve better control over boost, we will be fitting one of these HKS boost controllers..








This is a water way manifold from the A6 which routes the pipework better than the TT OEM one which may be used to improve the water cooling on cylinders 4,5 and 6..









Now a few pics of the block and shinny painted stuff for your amusement..






















































The steels for the clutch pack have been prepared for the rebuild..









The Friction plates are being soaked before going into the clutch pack..









The clutch pack starting to be rebuilt..









Clutch pack assembly nearly finished or the icing on the cake is nearly done..









New Genesis 630 injectors being prepared to be fitted to the fuel rail..









Oil feed line and New RS4 Maf fitted..









Manifold, Turbo, oil lines and MAF fitted..













































The end float is being checked on the input shaft and is within tolerance..









The end float is now checked on the new clutch pack to determine the circlip size required..









Here is a picture of the new clutch pack and circlip fitted..









This is the cover of the mechatronic unit, pretty rusty, this will have to be wire brushed and painted a little later..








The cover is whipped off and here we have every DSG owners nightmare..the inner workings of the mechatronic unit..









Later, for more..

Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

A direct follow on from the previous post..

Obviously the box has been drained of oil and here is the old filter..









In she goes, a new oil filter to keep that red stuff clean..









Here is the old drive shaft seal and a new one just about to be fitted..









The transfer box is now fitted to the DSG..









The DSG is now built up and ready for a little clean before fitting..









The engine is ready for install and is put on its new wheels, ha ha









The car is ready to receive the engine and box now..









Well, she has finally been installed, its all a bit tight and im glad i went for the ceramic coating to keep the heat within the exhaust system. Just hope the bonnet closes with that red thing sticking up so high..









It was decided to cusom fit the down pipe once the engine goes in as its something that has to be bespoke to the fit so as to avoid any impact issues. Some of the flexi hoses look close to the engine on the near side but these havn't been fitted correctly and will deffo be looking better once the plumbing gets a bit further on,









The plumbing is starting now and i believe there are 32 new Samco pipes to fit so she will be looking nice with new arteries fitted. Wheels and arches look a little futuristic with a view of the rubber through them.









A hair line crack was found at the front of the gearbox as seen in the pic it has been magnesium welded. The crack was only a surface defect but its been welded up just to be on the safe side. It didn't show up untill the gearbox was cleaned, unfortunately it has slowed the build down by 2 days, but hey ho, thats life.









Here is the the throttle body with the welded bead as shown to stop the hose from blowing off once fitted..









Heres the Down Pipe spot welded for best fit, it will be tig welded up and sent for ceramic coating with the external wastegate body..









OEM there is nothing located in the N/S front scoop so this is where this little baby will be going. Its an additional oil cooler with a built in thermostat in the take off adapter that will switch at approx 85C to give some additional cooling.









Here is a pic of the turbo inlet and outlet pipework..









Here is a pic of the water/air charge cooler, in the wrap to keep it from getting scratched, and its position. The air filter has also been put in place..









An overview of roughly where most of the bits are going to be landed..









Ali pipes have been cut, welded,cut and welded to allow for the best fitment.
Hoses have been tried and modded to allow for best fitment as well.

The secondary oil cooler has been mounted and the feed and return pipework has been installed to the sandwich plate..









Wiring looms have been modified where required to remove unwanted wiring and generally ran in to their locations..









Some more wiring..









Some new copper water pipes have been installed..









Here is the 044 motorsport uprated in line fuel pump..









Here is the boost contol electronics ready to go in..









The boost control equipment installed in the engine bay, but will be relocated into the relay box..








Ive had a start button fitted for the pose factor and the hazard relocated








The boost controller has been fitted here..








A slight modification to the exhaust has seen the cats and res section removed..








The chargecooler pump needed a mounting bracket fabricating..








Here is the chargecooler pump fitted in place of where the A/C was, good use of space..








Wastegate is plumbed in, DP wrapped in a temporary coating, charge cooler resevoir installed..









Click to view the vid..


Right, all the major components have been fitted and the car has been running for nearly two weeks on running in maps.
Here are a few pics from the last few days and it's just a case of getting the trim and bling finished off...




































As you can see she looks almost finished, just a bit of fettling.

As you can see, the TT is built up and is approx 99% complete.

Put 500+ miles on her, so this running in map, 0.4 Bar boost and oil and filter can now be tweaked or changed and the boost upped to 0.8 Bar, for the next phase of the running in phase.













































As a guide on the performance so far..
I set the Liquid adaption to 119% as 100% is for an OEM MAF and the RS4 is 19% bigger.
6th gear at 4k rpm on 0.4 bar boost realised 300lb/ft torque

Went out for a little run out today and i ended up going past one of those places that are just to hard to keep on driving by.
The place in question is Pipewerx..  

I just need to say that i had a temporary system fitted by Autograph, but this was not the finished article, but it was functional.
Let me just say, 9 hours of standing on my feet and watching Geoff and Jay work their magic.
Enjoy and look out for the twist..

Put up on the ramp for the guys to have a look at whats on..








Then it was whipped off..








Here is the old girl..








and the temporary downpipe..








A little fabrication later..and








and the downpipe, unfortunately the flange wasn't on in this pic..








but it is on this pic..








OOO what about tips...let me see..eeney meeney miney mo..








little bit of snake action..








and from the back..valance courtesy of Syd..cheers mate..









This is a turbo back system in 3" and some component parts are 316SS for extra strength.
The system is still not complete as i have a QTP exhaust bypass to go on soon.


Steve


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

All lookin great!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

haha your not kidding about the mechatronics unit


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Slowly but surely..
Been out for a little play and managed to come up with this off the Liquid gauge..








This was with 0.8 boost and 6000rpm in 4th gear.
Ive just had to change me undies.. :lol:

Went out for another little run with a fellow TT owner in the car and i came back with a big smile on my face and Syd needing new undies..
537 bhp








430 lb/ft








The boost is still 0.8 and in 4th gear i went to 6300 rpm.

The niggles are getting ironed out on a daily basis and the TT is improving every day.
The DSG still has some way to adapt correctly but its getting there and the engine is running well.

Im sure there are peeps in the States running in the 700s with the DSG but the important thing is to fit a high performance clutch and some decent software for the box.

Received a little something in the post today.
This should help keep my feet on the ground..  
This is going to be amazing when its painted up and fitted.. 8) 



























Not cheap, but the best of the bunch in my opinion and doesn't go over the top, looks wise.

To help keep the backend on the road with the extra ponnies added, i purchased a Caractere spoiler from the TT shop and got is sprayed the same colour as the TT in Moro Blue..the rear valance courtesy of Syd was black but that was sprayed the same blue..

Sorry if the TT isn't as clean as it normally is but im affraid ive been having too much fun to even get out..  













































I thought there was something missing, so with the addition of the new Q7 rings i think she looks better..


















Cleaned up the tailpipe today..









Went with the TT Club for a weekend in Germany, it was great..1200 miles in 3 days and no issues apart from using a little more oil than normal, but thats all part of the running in i suppose..









I had some cash spare and bought new rims running new PS3s..its been a very expensive week..



























Ive done a little house keeping under the bonnet as i want to keep the weight of dirt off components..



















Ive had some good news from the States that the Unitronic Stage 3 BT engine software has been finalised to a final revision and im having myself a piece of that. Other good news is that Unitronic have developed a Stage 3 DSG software package to compliment the SSP clutch thats in, of which im having as well. The engine ECU and DSG Mechatronic/ECU have been readied for shipment to the States. Full encryption has to be done as copying these files by another tuner would render all the hard work done by Unitronic worthless.
To allow the above to work properly im having the injectors changed from 630s to 830ss.
The above option has been a long time in the waiting.

Well thats me up to date.
Steve


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Now thats what I'm talking about .. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:heart: this thread:thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So when I mail myself out to Worthersee your going to give me a ride right.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

AMAZING build. I bet that thing pulls like no other. Only thing missing now is a little more low and some votex sides for the exterior :beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

My TT does pull like an absolute train and the power is quite progressive which is what im after as opposed to wham bam.
The DSG is the main concern so power is being fed as opposed to instantanious. I may have to convert to a manual box in the future but for now the DSG stays as i love the concept.
As for ride height, it may go a little lower on the back but for now it will stay until the QTP is fitted then i will look at what clearance ive got.
I wont be changing the exterior anymore as what i want is a sleeper as much as possible and side skirts wont enhance performance or traction, they are purely for looks.
Im looking at changing the rims again as these are too too bling and im trying to go for Raderwerks 1 Eleven S staggered.
It will be a couple of weeks now till the ECUs are reinstalled and then its time to rock and roll.
The TT is booked in to go on the strip at the end of June to see what she is capable of and i would hope to post a vid or two of the runs she does.

Hope you've enjoyed the build process thus far and needless to say she is nearly there apart from a full respray in possibly a custom colour.
Steve


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

awesome thread steve .
and awesome car !! 

where are autograph located ?
are they in manchester ??


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

ian c - U.K. said:


> awesome thread steve .
> and awesome car !!
> 
> where are autograph located ?
> are they in manchester ??


Just outside Manchester in Burnley.
Steve


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

thanks steve .
never heard of them .
just googled and checked-out the website .
cool !! 

so are you using them instead of awesome now , or was that just for the conversion ?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

ian c - U.K. said:


> thanks steve .
> never heard of them .
> just googled and checked-out the website .
> cool !!
> ...


I fell out with Awesome as they tried to Rolling Road my TT...failed, but still charged me.
DSG and Blue Haldex dont like rolling roads cos the rears spin up too much and the RR becomes unstable.
Pulling fuse 31 cuts all drive as the ECU sees it as a fault.
Also Autograph are experienced builders.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I got back last night from my offshore stint to a little parcel waiting for me.. 
Talking of giving peeps a scare.. 

















Here is a Youtube of the system on another car.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c8HdfEod4k 
GoTTzilla probably works on the same basis. 


Not sure if it will be on for GTi but it will be on at some point. 
I wont be letting it open without running an additional extension pipe to either give a side exit or rear exit as running rich will give the odd heat issue. 

The TT engine ECU and Mechatronic/ECU has been sent to Unitronic for the latest Stage 3 revisions for BT and DSG, 
i will be changing the injectors to either 830/870cc depending on the best setup for the software. 
Steve


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Awesome !!!!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

While the ECUs are in the States at Unitronic the compressor wheel is being changed out for a T04z to realise an extra 10% power.. 








Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Received a swatch for the wrap in the post today.
First pics shows colours of green, purple and blue.
This pic was taken in the shade..

















This pic shows light and dark blues and a high gloss where the sun strikes the wrap..

















Steve


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

sTT eV6 said:


> Received a swatch for the wrap in the post today.
> First pics shows colours of green, purple and blue.
> This pic was taken in the shade..
> 
> ...


Full wrap in painted vinyl?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Awesome engine! I would love to go for a ride! :thumbup:

Its nice to see such detailed pics of your build too. Makes the thread that much better. :beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

As seen in my build thread my rocker cover has been powder coated black..









I am currently polishing up another cover from a forum member and if it comes up to a high standard then one or the other will be up for sale..

















This is the baby that is replacing my GT3582..








Its a hybrid GT35 with T04z compressor housing and wheel by ATP.
The fuel rail has now got some Siemens Deka 870s implanted.
Steve


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome looking car. And I bet it is just as fun to drive, if not more, as it is to look at it.

The front bumper you have on there is the mk 2 style right? Did you do anything with the rear bumper? Or is it the stock one?

Edit: I'm referring to the bumper not the valence.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

very nice build... why did you get rid of the dual tips on the exhaust tho just so much more sexy.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah, the front bumper is mk2 style and it is a bit better at allowing more air flow into the engine bay.
The rear bumper is OEM and the single exhaust was too fool peeps that i was a 180er with some body mods but i will be going back to the twin outlet due to the exhaust bypass that is going to be fitted shortly.
Steve


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Had a little time on my hands today so had a little go at wrapping in the gargen..

















There are greens and purple in the colour as well but it depeds on the light.

Julie went mad when she saw what id been up to..and i just about escaped with my nads still in place.
Steve


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

sTT eV6 said:


> yeah, the front bumper is mk2 style and it is a bit better at allowing more air flow into the engine bay.
> The rear bumper is OEM and the single exhaust was too fool peeps that i was a 180er with some body mods but i will be going back to the twin outlet due to the exhaust bypass that is going to be fitted shortly.
> Steve


Nice lol. I'm thinking about using that bumper to replace my POS. Now I have an idea as to what it could look like.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

beautifull car :thumbup:


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

any LSD diffs? my rear did HUGE differences to traction and sideways fun.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

No plans for LSDs yet, but i will see what the tractions like first.
Ive already specced a Quaife for the front and a Porka 996 for the rear if required.
The TT is being built for the strip as opposed to track so there may not be an issue.
Steve


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

not heard of that rear diff. Peloquin makes a rear that fits in easy! for example, i rev'd it today in first, turned my corner and nailed it. coming out like a 5.0 mustang is big fun!! it's not even close to how it was with an open diff. with your power level, i can't imagine it NOT being a huge plus in the 1/4 mile!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

As said, i will give her a try as she is then make a decission based on the findings.
Im not going to change them just because i can.
I may consider changing the haldex controller for the orange type which gives me a 50/50 split all of the time.
The TT is currently having some additional tweaks installed incl bigger compressor wheel and 1000cc injectors fitted to go with the stage 3+ software.
540 brake was the limit due to the DSG but im hoping to raise the bar a little now.
Steve


----------



## dale55 (May 28, 2007)

Hey Steve! Good to see you on this forum as well! I am over on the UK forum all the time. Your car is awesome man! How did it affect the handling when you removed the spoiler and ballast?


Thanks for the writeup. Keep up the good work!

dale


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

dale55 said:


> Hey Steve! Good to see you on this forum as well! I am over on the UK forum all the time. Your car is awesome man! How did it affect the handling when you removed the spoiler and ballast?
> 
> Thanks for the writeup. Keep up the good work!
> 
> dale


Hi Dale,
the ballast is still off but i had to put a new spoiler on as over 130 mph the rear was getting twitchy.
Ive only got to 160 mph at the mo and the backend is still on the ground.
More testing to follow in a few weeks when i finish my offshore shift and the tweaks have been completed.
Unitronic have set the software up so i will be pushing 750 bhp at 1.8 bar with potential to got to 2.2 bar but DSG and pump gas will be my limiting factors.

Its going to be fun.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The Porsche 996 internals will slot straight into the existing housing, so it may be or Pel or Porsche for the rear. Will do my homework on the best scenario and see if its required.
Steve


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

wow, great build


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers matey..
Well..
The ECUs are in customs at London.
Unitronic have had some brilliant results on their test bed engine running Stage 3+ components.
Destruction testing and then producing the final version of the files took a little longer than expected due to the complexity of the changes required and Canadas public holiday system.
The software includes a tune facility that Autograph will utilise to tweak certain parameters once some logging has been done on da mota.
Two valves and bronze guides in the cylinder head have been replaced and compression testing has shown good seals.
Due to various and speculative reasons the block has had all oil seals replaced and was bored by 1mm to ensure a 100% good starting point. This takes the CC of the 3.2 to 3.3 now, which is within the tuning parameters of the Unitronic files.
The crank has been checked for balance/trueness and has been polished. It was found to be within tolerance. 
6 x 85mm Wossner pistons [coated skirts] and rings have now been introduced to plug the gap in the block.
6 new spark plugs have been installed utilising the spec of Unitronics test engine.
6 new ID1000 Mitsy fuel injectors have been installed to match the potential of the engine.
The TT is now running a turbo hybrid of Garret and ATP..GT35/T04z with the antisurge compressor housing. 
A larger wastegate has been installed to allow better control of the boost.
A stainless flexible hose has been installed between wastegate blow off side and the exhaust to allow for expansion.
Ceramic coating of the DP and WG hotside will be done when possible.

Brake master cylinder has been replaced due to perished seals on the old unit.
A new DMF has been installed as the OEM one had 15mm of play in it and 1-2mm is new.

Results from Unitronic have shown that the test bed engine is producing 740 bhp at 16 psi.
The gearbox ECU will have some OEM features removed or maxed to allow for the most torque we can get through the box. 
The clutch is able to run 600 lb/ft so..if the box goes terminal, it will either be replaced or a manual conversion installed.

Unfortunately the dents/dings won't be pulled before i pick her up so the wrap will be scheduled for when i next go offshore..
I may have to pay if i want my wheels changing to the Rederwerks one-eleven S as ive had my freebie rims.

Steve


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

OMFG, what an epic build!
Glad I found this gem.
I cant wait to see the results, subscribed! :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers, im working offshore at the mo.
I will be back on dry land in 2 weeks time and then we will see what we've got.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are some pics from the last few weeks of the rebuild and new bits and bobs that have been fitted..

A view after cleaning and the rebore of 1mm..


















Balanced and polished crank..









New caps,shells, rods and rings..


















Crank installed with R36 big end bearings and new ARPs..


















Pistons, gasket and studs fitted..









Head rebuilt and pressure tested..









Head on the block..









Chains on..









Injectors..OEM..630cc [for sale]..new 1000cc babies..









Turbo compressor wheel side..









Turbo Hot side..









There will be further progress to post up very soon.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are some pics from a few weeks ago.
The engine is back in and just the rads and bumper to fit back on, obv with a bit of plumbing and life blood to pour in..


















Charge cooler rad in front of the engine rad..









3" Exhaust before it gets the granny scarrer fitted..









Ive received a few bits to put on the TT to help with aero improvements on the front and just general bling..



























I will be going back to a twin exit exhaust..hence the valance.

She is running on very low boost at the mo until she is run in.

Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I just came


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

eace:


----------



## Point n Shoot (Jul 25, 2008)

Sick Build :thumbup:


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

subscribed :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

A few pics of everything back together in the bay..
Block








CC








Turbo








WG








Maybe an NSU TT badge to fit later








Steve


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow! this is one serious TT

very cool! 24v turbo 3.2!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers mate..im in the proccess of creating a few vids and will be posting them up over the following weeks, if work doesn't get in the way.

ps its more of a 3.3 than a 3.2 now.
Steve


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Holy ish


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ive decided that 2 is better than 1..








Here has what has been added by Pipewerx for when i need decent freeflow..








The bypass is operated via an electric switch in the cabin.
Steve


----------



## Waxfondler (Nov 10, 2011)

YIKES...... THIS is a build. i cant even wrap my mind around the costs of an epic build like this. 

amazing beast of a car you have sir. GREAT WORK.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

video with the butterfly open please


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

x2, awesome build :thumbup:


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

sub'd! awesome build! keep it up


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers guys, i've just got back from a holiday in Spain and i will be picking her up over the next day or two. She has undergone a nut and bolt check and hopefully the boost will be raised further.
The indie has also been looking at a decent exit for the screamer pipe and we think it will be from a custom S/S outlet fabbed into the side of the front bumper as the current position is getting the bodywork a little warm. Im also looking into catch cans as she has been blowng out a little too much oil and a good solution would be a Provent 400 but space may be an issue so may have to look at the 200.
There are still a number of additional tweaks and changes to be done which will be posted up, incl the odd vid incl flapper operation.
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That would be sick


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Been playing today and pushed her a little harder..








Whilst playing i popped down to Walsall to pick up a little cure for my oil mist issue..
















This will return oil to the sump via the turbo oil return line instead of having to manually drain a catch tank.
Steve


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

WTF this is awesome


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a short vid of my working granny scarrer..
http://youtu.be/WaabhQ7qmco
Listen closely to hear the engine when the flap is closed towards the end of the vid.
Steve


----------



## theharleyquin (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous. How's the DSG holding up?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The DSG is ok upto now and I will be pushing it harder over the next few weeks in preparation for March when she will be going down the strip for the first time.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ive had some replacement sills lying around and decided to get them fitted today.
The OEM ones had a few dents and the waxoil underseal on, which, when i am getting it wrapped in a few weeks won't look good. I got the new sills off a forum member for a decent price..






















































A few more things happening next week, whilst im offshore.
Steve


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking good Stephanie, I reckon you need some bigger wheels, those look a bit small - looking forward to March buddy, I will be giving the sponsor a shout soon 

Charlie


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers Charlene, hopefully the wheels are temp as ive got me eyes on some decent shizz for UDs.
Looking forward to the Pod and sending her down the strip at full chat to see whats what.
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> Looking good Stephanie





sTT eV6 said:


> Cheers Charlene


You two crack me up:laugh:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve, what muffler do you have on your car with the pipewerx catback setup?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> Steve, what muffler do you have on your car with the pipewerx catback setup?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robert


Hi Rob,
I don't actually have cats but both mufflers are 300 mm straight through type.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Decided it was time to fit my new roof rails and to do a little how to..
New trims from Audi..








Split the pack to see one of the kits..








The rubbers are sided and should only be fitted one way.
Its a good idea to use a little soapy water as these suckers don't go on easy.
An extra set of hands would be quicker, start at one end and slide the rubber all the way along then inspect to ensure the rubbers are correctly in the track..
















Rubbers installed..
























There is vinyl sticky tape which protects the screw hole from metal on metal.
Time to build the access hatch up. It doesn't matter which door goes on which frame.
The door sits on the frame and a pin goes through the locating holes to hold them in place..
































Once built up, there is RR [rear] and FR [front] stamped into the door frame, this identifies which door assembly goes where and they will not fit if it is mixed up. The assembly clips into the rail once you've got the clip the right way round..
















Three rubber standoffs can be clipped in once the old assembly comes off the car and you can copy where and which way round they go..
















To remove the old trims..
Open the boot and remove the plastic cover [finger in the hole and prise out from the bottom]..








This will reveal 1 Torx screw holding the rail in place..








Remove this screw and prize the rail out [just lift the rail an inch at the back and slowly ease the rail up until the front is freed and then slide the whole assembly away]
Clean and dry the exposed channel.
Install is the reverse of the removal but ensure to use soapy water when installing the new rail as the rubbers will be tight.
Apply lots of pressure evenly to ensure the rail is sitting flush..
































Ok guys, the test fit was yesterday and here is what they look like now..satin black to match the grille

















Steve


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers,
i will be picking her up tomoz after being at the indies for the last 2 weeks.
Hopefully there will be a few additions added and a little tidying up done.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Spot the difference..








Steve


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Grill. But now rails don't match


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Grill. But now rails don't match


True..the rails will be changing colour soon.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wasn't overkeen on the shinny WG discharge so sprayed it black with some heat resistant paint..









I also popped down to my friends at Awesome to get the transmission checked over.
Put your volume up..
http://youtu.be/TaPYwROHRto

http://youtu.be/rQ8Yfnn6E3I
Shown below is the roller speeds, you can see how the rear roller tapers off at 40+ mph.








Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am currently waiting for my Schmidts to arrive, car to be wrapped and my latest addition to arrive..
schmidts..








Wrap colour..








Latest addition..









Steve


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Your car is absolutely amazing. I'd love to drop money like this into the R!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont do drugs or lap dancing clubs, so i have a few dollars to invest elsewhere..
Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL. 

Glad you ended up with the Schmidt's. Awesome wheels :beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Will have to get the wheels on and the new steering wheel on incl the wrap and try to get into next years calendar..
Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

sTT eV6 said:


> Will have to get the wheels on and the new steering wheel on incl the wrap and try to get into next years calendar..
> Steve


Definitely. :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers Neb.

Ive been contemplating for a while if my blue hadex is going to be giving me rear push when i need it. Ive been in contact with HPA about there competition controller and after mulling over the choice for a while, ive decided to take the plunge and invest in this little baby..








I should receive it next week for fitment.
Steve


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> I am currently waiting for my Schmidts to arrive, car to be wrapped and my latest addition to arrive..
> schmidts..
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels are :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers, Schmidt used to do the CF centre but have stopped doing them, but i like the dark centre so i will be getting centres powder coated black to match the grille and rails.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Some pics of the mota at UDs..

















Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers, its getting there.
Wheels
Steering wheel 
CF splitters left to fit.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

A little look at the steering wheel fitted with the contol function blanks fitted..
















Steve


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Holy hotness!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

STEVE..... I SWARE I'M GOING TO UK AND STEALING THAT WHEEL... WHERE DID YOU GET IT??

:beer::beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Im in love with your wheel man


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That wheel is awesome my man.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love it Steve. Well done :beer:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome to FBSW*

Mr. steve,
your very much admired for keeping an eye for details .:thumbup:

well-done on that CarbonFiber FBSW Steve, very elegance and very sporty .

How about wrapping those blank with glossy CF or even get those inserts CF'ed ! either-way i'm sure u'll make the proper right choice.

:thumbup:BestOfLuck:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> STEVE..... I SWARE I'M GOING TO UK AND STEALING THAT WHEEL... WHERE DID YOU GET IT??
> 
> :beer::beer:


Here is the link to them..
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/NEXON-MOTO...81586010&_sid=156846490&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
They are based in the States and can also ship as a low cost item worldwide..
They will CF anything..so they say.

My pictures dont do the wheel justice but high quality ones can be found on their ebay site.
I will deffo buy of this company again as their service is very good.
I have already enquired about gettining the blanks in CF..so cheers..

If you name drop..steve collier..they may give you a better price than displayed.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a little teaser of something being test fitted on the TT..can you guess..








Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

What size tire did you go with?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Neb said:


> What size tire did you go with?


Its a 225 on the back to see what a bit of stretch on a 9 with an ET of 13 looks like.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Little pic of the rear, now ive got a couple of updated badges on..








Still got to put my Q7 4 rings back on at some point.
Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

too many badges! 

And smaller pics next time plz


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I will live with it for a little while and decide whether they stay or not.
Steve


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Uhh that pic is to small to see anything...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I couldn't zoom in on my iPhone


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Resized
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Resized
> Steve


:thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

You mention converting to 6MT however your stateside super twin Skela converted TO DSG because they claimed to be able to push more power consistently through the system. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> You mention converting to 6MT however your stateside super twin Skela converted TO DSG because they claimed to be able to push more power consistently through the system. What are your thoughts on this?


The DSG is better than manual, but manual can be stronger and cheaper to maintain.
I will try to keep the DSG in the TT as its fab.
Steve


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That appears to be what he is running into, there is no shortage of money invested in that car but he is held up by the clutch packs. My guess is past that certain point (which is pretty damn high) it gets expensive to hold the power. 

Manual wise, I haven't really looked into it recently but I would say it cant be much cheaper. Everyone here has struggled endlessly with high HP clutches. Nothing special power wise on my end but my VF Stage 2 with "Whisper Quiet" LWFW is not what I paid for. The clutch holds great, OEM feels, love the FW as the car revs a bit snappier. The chatter though! I mean it is kind of embarrassing. Never heard any as loud as mine. 

I could actually enjoy one in the car with proper mods. I have an extra transmission now I supposed I could swap with someone.




sTT eV6 said:


> The DSG is better than manual, but manual can be stronger and cheaper to maintain.
> I will try to keep the DSG in the TT as its fab.
> Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have SSP clutch packs incl their add ons which are going to be replaced under warranty due to glazing. HPA offer a DSG upgrade but it's $6k I think and they need the box.
UM have some good numbers on OEM clutch packs but I don't know how reliable it is.
Steve


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

I too had the VF/Clutchmasters FW. sounds like a 1" ball bearing is bouncing around in there. 

I finally went thru hell, but got the REAL Sachs race engineered (no one but sachs touched it) w/ the Fourseasons heavier flywheel and life is grand!!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

As planned she has gone under the knife for a new clutch and hot parts are going to Zircotec for a little coating..








DSG








New wheels will be installed whilst she is asleep.

I should be going offshore this week so i will not need her.
Steve


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

M this 2! said:


> I finally went thru hell, but got the REAL Sachs race engineered (no one but sachs touched it) w/ the Fourseasons heavier flywheel and life is grand!!


I'll be selling the aluminum FW when I get your stuff Nathan (unless you want to part it), I want the 16.5lb or 20lb with a Fluidampr :thumbup:

Nice work on the redone DSG, what kind of driveability/longevity do you expect with the modified clutches? I've driven a stock 3.2 and it was soft, would love to drive one with a flash and more attitude :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Clutch feel is still an OEM feel until the pedal is squeezed and the gates of hell open and the push into the seat is continous, not a spike of boost.
Steve


----------



## panakamana (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice build!

Where did you get the tt badge with the flag?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

panakamana said:


> Nice build!
> 
> Where did you get the tt badge with the flag?


Cheers,
the badges are from the NSU cars.
They are collectors items as NSU don't exist anymore.
Im not sure i will be fitting them as my theme has changed slightly so they could be up for sale.
Steve


----------



## panakamana (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool find then. 

I envy your 3.3 mine is only 2.1 

If you get em up for sale im in.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

No worries, i will keep you informed. 
Even a 2.1 can generate some good numbers but it will end up having its neck wrung to get to that power whereas the V6 can make the numbers with less stress..me thinks. 
Steve


----------



## panakamana (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes you are completely right, thats why I envy you  

Im trying to make 550 hp but on full boost, very stressful for my little motor...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I will be having some big stresses, as I'm trying to achieve 700+ on 98 RON through the DSG. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Gearbox stripped down to inspect the clutch packs, baskets and steels.. 








































There is wear to the friction plates for 2nd and 4th and also the associated steels. 
New clutch to be fitted..but who's 
Steve


----------



## panakamana (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes indeed your weak ppint is the dsg. My 06 gli has one and its been 3 times i replace my flywheel and i am only pushing around 340 hp 

Gl


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

panakamana said:


> Yes indeed your weak ppint is the dsg. My 06 gli has one and its been 3 times i replace my flywheel and i am only pushing around 340 hp
> 
> Gl


 My DSG will stay for as long as it holds up then i may have to consider going manual..but i love the DSG. 

Ive decided to get a new motorsport Go Pro 2 HD cam for rear vids and i will use my MUVI for forward ones.. 








Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> My DSG will stay for as long as it holds up then i may have to consider going manual..but i love the DSG.


 I really dont get this line of thinking  

Most people with big power have gone from manual to dsg (especially for a street car), not the other way around... :screwy:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

jmh2002 said:


> I really dont get this line of thinking
> 
> Most people with big power have gone from manual to dsg (especially for a street car), not the other way around... :screwy:


 No one knows what the DSG is capeable of with standing, but im pretty sure it will be my weak point with the power ive got available. 
I dont really want to be dialing it backwards when ive still got options to keep the DSG or go manual. Manual will allow me to run more bhp/torque and also have longer gears, if i want. 
I do wanna keep the DSG..but will it last? 
Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> Manual will allow me to run more bhp/torque and also have longer gears, if i want.


 Oh yeah.... ? 

Please post all your info about this. Im sure there are many that would like to hear. 

So far as I am aware, whilst the limits of the DSG are not yet defined, the proven limits are already beyond the known manual gearbox failure level. 

In addition, IIUC some super long DSG gears are also available, and fitted in some cars... 

I look forward to your alternative info which we dont seem to be aware of.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

As your only running 450ps you wouldn't have to worry, but some of us with higher power have to keep our options open. If the limits of the DSG clutch are being exceeded to the point of slippage, then other avenues have to be explored. 
Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

Im not talking about me, Im not worried since I have a bullet proof setup  

I am however interested in your claims/suggestions. 



sTT eV6 said:


> Manual will allow me to run more bhp/torque and also have longer gears, if i want.


 Please post up some facts/info since you are suggesting the complete opposite to what has become the accepted wisdom (unless you are talking about a full custom gearset/gearbox which may not be suitable for street use) 

Do you know something everyone else doesnt?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

We talked about this earlier in the thread referencing Skela. HPA has proven that the DSG is the option to go with but anyone pushing 500AWHP or more is going to need to spend $6000+ in addition to the money already spent on the existing DSG upgrades.


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


> We talked about this earlier in the thread referencing Skela. HPA has proven that the DSG is the option to go with but anyone pushing 500AWHP or more is going to need to spend $6000+ in addition to the money already spent on the existing DSG upgrades.


 Yes, I know that, and also the more recent info regarding UM's work with the DSG (650whp+?) 

However, here is being suggested that a manual gearbox is a better way to go, so Im asking if Steve has some more relevant information that the rest of us arent aware of...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

There is always the option to go for a 4 motion manual box with frozen gear sets and high TQ clutch. 
There is also the option for a dog box with cut gears and a sequential box, but this is not for the street. 
I need street with the option to hit the strip. DSG is the way to go and until SSP or HPA can come up with proven Kevlar options, i may have to explore the limitations of stock+ setup or SSP 500+ clutch pack options for now. 
TT DSG is 10 years old now and we are still waiting for proven solutions for 700+ options. 
There are R32 manuals out there running big numbers, but DSGs are lagging behind cos of the clutches and tune, but UM is coming up with good results on the stock clutch packs, imagine what they can do with an improved clutch... 
Steve


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

just read this start to finish, awesome build man!:beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

NeverEnding... said:


> just read this start to finish, awesome build man!:beer:


 Cheers.. Seems to be like your username.. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Going blue.. 








Steve


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice work


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers..
im off to the shop tomoz for 3 days to start cleaning things up and helping to get things back together.
Steve


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

There are two BT guys on golfmkv forums that are pushing just under 600whp in MKV GTIs and they have stock DSG clutchpacks with custom Revo DSG software.
They are just now starting to get the DSG to slip and are looking in to clutchpacks.
Apparently the SSP clutchpacks aren't worth the money at all, but the HPA clutchpacks work great.
There is a cheaper solution if you are interested.
linkage:
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148770&page=43


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> There are two BT guys on golfmkv forums that are pushing just under 600whp in MKV GTIs and they have stock DSG clutchpacks with custom Revo DSG software.
> They are just now starting to get the DSG to slip and are looking in to clutchpacks.
> Apparently the SSP clutchpacks aren't worth the money at all, but the HPA clutchpacks work great.
> There is a cheaper solution if you are interested.
> ...


Cheers for the link, im looking into it and sent Jeff at UM a mail.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

On the clutch pack im currently running 5 inner and 4 outer friction plates.
I will be increasing this to 6 and 5 with an additional steel with each.
I will be grinding down the steels to accomodate the additional stack height but also taking some of the free play out of the setup.
This means that i will be buying two clutch kits to build one, with a few components left over for the future.
Im already running Unitronic stage 3 DSG software, so we will see what happens...

Im changing out the OEM engine rad for a narrower but deeper Pro Alloy one which will allow air to be utilised to feed the air intake on the right side. I will also be able to delete the secondary water rad, hoses and free up a little space for additional CAI. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Been meaning to change the headlight inserts to match the new look of the wrap. 
Moro blue inserts in the headlights.. 








Split the headlight and gave them an undercoat and a little colour.. 
























Moro vs the lighter blue.. 








Hopefully getting the lenses polished up before they go back on the TT..Syd.. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Came home to find these 2 babies waiting for me.. 
















They will replace the plain plastic blanks that are currently in the wheel.. 








I will get them fitted over the next few days and post pics of the finished wheel.. 
I also received my engine harness dress up kit.. 








They will compliment my R36 coilpack plug tops. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dropped off my new crack pipe and freshly polished strut brace to the indie to install on the mota..
























I think the next time I see her, in 2 weeks as I will be working away, she will be done..
Steve


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

my dream build, 3.2 excuse me 3.3 turbo !! I just spent a good 30minutes just reading/watching your pics lol. great build


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers,
im hoping the indie will send over some pics whilst im away working offshore for the next week or so.
APR 02M 11 plate DSG clutch
APR DSG additional oil cooler system [may have to be retro fitted at a later date]
Pro Alloy rads [engine & chargecooler] with fan overide switch
Modiffied CAI for the front scoop.
Zircotec coating of the hot parts.
New wheels.
New leather seat covers.

Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looking great. LOVE that strut bar. One day, one similar will be mine


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Neb said:


> Looking great. LOVE that strut bar. One day, one similar will be mine


Keep away from the stuff under the bonnet..it will cost you a fortune..
The strut bar was only £110 or $180 ish from "itune" they sell on ebay, usually Forge stuff.
Steve


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> Looking great. LOVE that strut bar.


Why? Just because it's polished and not OEM?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

20v master said:


> Why? Just because it's polished and not OEM?


 I think that it would be a mix of looking more substantial and shinny. 
I do have a polished rocker cover to go on, but that will probably be kept for big shows..or i may just sell it on.. 








Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

20v master said:


> Why? Just because it's polished and not OEM?


 What does OEM have to do with it? I like how it looks that's why. Does it add anything over the stock one? Maybe? not much if any.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> What does OEM have to do with it? I like how it looks that's why. Does it add anything over the stock one? Maybe? not much if any.


 Nothing, just asking. Like you said, I doubt it does anything over the stock bar, which we all have obviously.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

20v master said:


> Nothing, just asking. Like you said, I doubt it does anything over the stock bar, which we all have obviously.


 Its only on for the show factor and does not offer anything better over stock. 

My new APR 11 plate clutch pack has landed and is now being introduced to the gearbox.. 
My Pro Alloy rads are being shipped today and should land at the indies by Friday. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Received my new Pro Alloy Engine, Charge Cooler rads and new slimline fans a couple of days ago, which have now been fitted, this will allow the engine to be started today.. 
There are no OEM bayonet hose connections on this rad as they are quite restrictive and full bore hoses can be used. 


















The engine rad is 20mm deeper over the 32mm stock which allows increased cooling capacity and to also delete the secondary engine rad which was in the scoop. 
The Charge Cooler rad is 100% deeper than previous but still retaining a fine core. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Got my new staggered TH Lines on for Inters.. 


























Steve


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

More details on the fans and rad if you dont mind. Want to trade my LM's for your TH's?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> More details on the fans and rad if you dont mind. Want to trade my LM's for your TH's?


 Fans are RS500 slimline. 
On at 78c and off at 72c. 
After run enabled and override cabin switch. 
Two sets of LMs for 1 set of Schmidts I'm affraid. 
Steve


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the details. Sorry those aren't $7000 wheels haha. They trade even in the states. What are you next wheels? 



sTT eV6 said:


> Fans are RS500 slimline.
> On at 78c and off at 72c.
> After run enabled and override cabin switch.
> *Two sets of LMs for 1 set of Schmidts I'm affraid.*
> Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

Whats this car making on the dyno now? A lot of impressive looking mods, how does that translate to horsepower?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

LMs are £1500 in the UK. 
Power is unknown but I guess it's more than OEM. 
Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> Power is unknown but I guess it's more than OEM.


 Um, yeah, I guessed that too... :screwy:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Off to GTi car show in the UK today, to show off her new boots. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Went for a run on the strip at Inters with the following setup.. 
6psi boost max 
No launch control 
Max 5k rpm 

The setup was to protect the new clutch. 
0-60 4.9 
1/4 13.3 

Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not keen on the wrap that's on the mirrors [100 cast] so I've ordered these babies..
















Not the cheapest but the best I could find.
Maybe on next week.

Been to the strip again with a bit more freedom and got into the twelves this time.
Unitronic currently have my ECU for a tweak, so the boost can be raised from 1.2 to 1.8 bar.
Steve


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I so need your wheels:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Morio said:


> I so need your wheels:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


Bullit proof rims and a little bit different..this is my 4th set due to kerbing..its time to get my own back and kill some..
Steve


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Love the new mirrors... I have this thing with carbon and I think I need to finally just give in to it. I LOVE CARBON.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Love the new mirrors... I have this thing with carbon and I think I need to finally just give in to it. I LOVE CARBON.


 
Carbon is a slippery slope and will empty your wallet quickly. 
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

You mention something about a ARP Clutch pack... Never heard of it. is that for the DSG?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

sentari said:


> You mention something about a ARP Clutch pack... Never heard of it. is that for the DSG?


 This is a joint effort between APR & SSP which is the latest 600 version with extra friction plates and etched steels. It is displayed on the SSP website. 
You need Unitronic DSG software to compliment it. 
Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

How much power and torque are you making now with the latest setup? Dyno?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The TT has not been dynoed yet, but i have a date of 20th Oct to put it on. 

Last week Zircotec managed to find a slot to coat my hot parts.. 









Got the new seats in the house to give them a little wipe down.. 












































Will try and get them in the TT later today or tomoz, but im a little busy getting ready for work. 
Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice seats. Did you just have stock ones before?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Neb said:


> Nice seats. Did you just have stock ones before?


 OEM red leather before but hugging is required nowadays. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cars up and running with the Zircotec coated hot parts back on the car and seats in.. 
































Seats are definately huggier and Julie likes the colour. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Run out on track.
Was a track virgin.
Short shifting and early braking didn't help.
http://youtu.be/bYiuu7ALikk

http://youtu.be/yi6gygmL5xY
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Managed to fit the new interior door cards in today and also swapped the CF door handles over..
















Also got the rear bumper re-wrapped after it was replaced..









Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Phase 3 complete.
Armrest in..








Steve


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Like the "twin cockpit" feel from the colors, I'm going for something similar


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the PM back! My armrest is perfect height and minimally invasive to the driving experience. Definitely a nice piece.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bit of track over the weekend..








Steve


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm so Jealous that you guys have so many tracks and clubs. There is nothing that nice here in CA for an average car club


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

When there is a discount on offer sometimes one just has to take advantage.
My GF was pax to let her feel what's been going on.
Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome Steve. The car is really coming together :beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Took the TT to ADI over the weekend to join up with other TT peeps and to enjoy a good day.
I pre-booked to go on track but wasn't sure about going out so early but Julie made the effort to get up early.
Julie has never PAXed me on track and it was only my second visit myself.
The track looked damp and greasy, which some cars found out to their detrement.
Running 16 psi and the competition haldex the TT felt planted and grip was helped with the PS3s all round, there was no wheelspin or sliding which others complained of, after the session.
This was not a race, but a chance to push ones car to close to its max limits for the conditions..

















































I managed to go out for a second session in the afternnon, but as it was raining, i felt the track was becoming unpredictible and came off early.
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Nice to see some TT's out on the track :thumbup: They do very well in the rain. I love track days in the rain with the TT :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, it's nice to drive amongst similar models and it also gives an indication of improved performance of both engine and handling mods that may have been done.
Unfortunately it may start peeps on the modding path as it shows up deficiencies of some cars.
Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

I was happy to see the latest dyno video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fwd5fatylk :thumbup:

But... there are no numbers, or dyno graphs... ?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Going by the dyno graph..there is a little work to do with the boost controller.
Blue run on 14 psi spring only looks nice and smooth.
Once the EBC is introduced the turbo becomes very aggressive as seen on the red and green runs.








There is a new mechatronic unit on order as the installed one is 8 years old and will be getting retired.
Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks  Are those numbers at the wheels, or at the crank?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Numbers are from the fly.
Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ignoring the EBC spike, how do you feel about the numbers achieved? 
Also, I forgot to ask, I cant quite see in the video, is that an AWD drive dyno? So the numbers are crank/flywheel, but derived from all 4 wheels?

Do you think the car is maybe making significantly less than what may have been expected given the overall specifications?

I thought the car was meant to be making big power, hence the problems with DSG, clutch packs, etc, etc? Did I misunderstand something?

At what rpm do you hit 14psi? Does the turbo then hold that to redline? Was boost and AFR logged?

I see you are revving to 8000rpm, but torque stops being made at 6000rpm anyway. 
Is the engine not breathing enough at the top end even with your particular exhaust setup, no cats, screamer pipe, ported and polished head, etc, etc ? 

Are you reaching the limits of fueling? You have huge injectors already dont you?



What are your thoughts?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

jmh2002 said:


> Ignoring the EBC spike, how do you feel about the numbers achieved?
> Also, I forgot to ask, I cant quite see in the video, is that an AWD drive dyno? So the numbers are crank/flywheel, but derived from all 4 wheels?
> 
> The numbers are ok based on the boost and remember that the wastegate is fully open, so some power is being lost there.
> ...


Tried to answer within the quote.
Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> Tried to answer within the quote.
> Steve


All points noted, and I also realise you you are currently running a bit less boost than my setup, but in all other respects the specs on your car are in theory higher.

So, I still cant help but think you are down on power regardless, particularly in the 'meat' of the power band between 3000-5000 rpm, the area under the curve seems quite reduced and by comparison the power doesnt really start to catch up until the last 1000rpm or so (and thats with an 8000rpm redline...)

Maybe this is part of the tune to do with trying to preserve the DSG? 

I hope in time you can realise more potential from the car


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've recently massaged the throttle map between 3 & 4k rpm to reduce fuelling a little as boost was too aggressive. Until I get the EBC sorted to clip the boost spike I will be running spring.
My power will come once I get the niggles ironed out.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Over the last 24 hrs ive set my Boost Controller up.
Not an easy job but managed to get the settings somewhere close.
Took a PAX out with me for the experience of feeling what 600+ lb/ft feels like.
The TT has moved on to a new level since the throotle map has been tweaked and the EBC setup to hold 21 psi [possible 26 psi available but my underpants gave way]..








The EBC is now controlling the boost and not just dumping wide open.

I am one happy chappy at the mo.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

EBC is now setup or there abouts..
19psi 5500rpm..








21 psi @ 5500..








24psi @ 5500 rpm..









I just need to get the bottle to document the BHP side of things now..unless it goes on the rollers first.


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> EBC is now setup or there abouts..
> 19psi 5500rpm..


:thumbup::beer:



sTT eV6 said:


> I just need to get the bottle to document the BHP side of things now..unless it goes on the rollers first.


Put it back on the same dyno. Log boost, and AFR, and maybe timing, injector duty too just to be sure.

I guess you might also want to log some of your DSG stuff as well.

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I will be doing full logs just to make sure everything is in spec.
Will get my mechatronic fitted first and an 80c stat as the 70c one is too cold and the ECU is over fuelling the cylinders.
My logs above we're done in 6th for torque but I think 4th or 5th will have to be used for the RR.
Steve


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Wow!







Subscribed.










Thanks for finding my thread...which lead me to your thread. F'in amazing!!! I thought I put a lot into my build...you win (or you're definitely winning)! For now, it'll stand as is for performance. I like all of our CF parts and the nice touches here and there. I could only imagine how much power you're putting out. 

:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers.
I read your thread with interest as i wanted to find out about your Uni tune.
Im running Uni here in the UK, but there are no dealers to support me, so i have had to send ECUs to them via post. I was told that they are developing a loaner tool that will allow remote programming but im at week 10 and whispers tell me it may be into the new year before Unitronic will help me. They built their own engine based on my spec and modified files on their engine dyno and posted the ECU back, however, there are some files that need tweaking or re-scaling.
I am very dissapointed with the lack of support as ive paid top dollar for engine and DSG BT files only to find out that they will not help me till their tool is developed and they don't want the ECU posting to them again. I need a tuning house that will support me and not turn their back on me, as i want to be able to praise the peeps involved and not get shafted by them. I post on Unitronics face book often and mention the week number it is now that ive been waiting for.
On a good note, the TT is running well at the mo, but that is a matter of opinion and it could be running better.
Think about your SRI..its holding you back..but then the next bottleneck will be..maybe injectors..
Steve


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

sTT eV6 said:


> Cheers.
> I read your thread with interest as i wanted to find out about your Uni tune.
> Im running Uni here in the UK, but there are no dealers to support me, so i have had to send ECUs to them via post. I was told that they are developing a loaner tool that will allow remote programming but im at week 10 and whispers tell me it may be into the new year before Unitronic will help me. They built their own engine based on my spec and modified files on their engine dyno and posted the ECU back, however, there are some files that need tweaking or re-scaling.
> I am very dissapointed with the lack of support as ive paid top dollar for engine and DSG BT files only to find out that they will not help me till their tool is developed and they don't want the ECU posting to them again. I need a tuning house that will support me and not turn their back on me, as i want to be able to praise the peeps involved and not get shafted by them. I post on Unitronics face book often and mention the week number it is now that ive been waiting for.
> ...


As you may have read, Uni couldn't ever get a solid running tune for me. Reading that you have a Uni tune that is running pretty solid, and you're located in the UK, pisses me off royally. They were working on my tune since late 2008. Come early 2011, they still did not have a working tune for me. My shop did all the necessary hardware adjustments as requested from Uni to try and get a working tune. It wasn't until I decided we needed to switch tuners b/c 2.5 years was just ridiculous. And now, you see, you're having issues as well with them. 

I ended up going to UM and Jeff had me at a working tune within 10 working hours. Some fine tuning here and there, and my car was running strong and smooth. Had to bring the car into the shop for some other stuff like bad valve stem seals (probably for sitting years w/o running), new exhaust, etc, but since then it's been running like a champ.

I may consider the SRI or LRI next year. I believe I have newer injectors already (IIRC 1000, but would have to ask/confirm). Then what, cams, new clutch plates? The value of aftermarket parts is already starting to surpass the value of the car. :laugh:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Glad Jeff got you going, i may have to go to UM in the UK if i need future help ie DSG clamping increases, if i have any issues.
The spiral of upgrades can become addictive as you well know..its knowing when enough is enough.
The ceiling for me is if mods cost more than $40 per bhp, but then how do you stop with the visual aids and other non power generating kit..its a slippery road.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Janice has gone into the shop for a new mechatronic unit to be fitted and uprated software for the DSG to hold the torque via the Unitronic remote programming facility. Hopefully picking her up on Tuesday.
Managed to do a few pulls before she went in and got to 988nm at 24.5 psi 5500rpm.
Steve


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice!

I love the performance updates - but comon - I need more pics =) 

She's a looker too!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not many recent pics at the mo and she has gone into the shop for some surgery, however, she has changed over the last 2 years.
Here she is at the pod just about to go down the strip..









A few days ago in Scotland, where peeps are starting to get ready for the winter and the importance of getting her warm..

















Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe just a spike, but made me smile..
26psi..








Steve


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

When are you going to put it on some real rollers and verify these numbers?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

20v master said:


> When are you going to put it on some real rollers and verify these numbers?


Once Unitronic do some final files to maximise clamping pressures above 5500rpm
Steve


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Steve what did you do with the previous iteration of the interior? The red leather?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Steve what did you do with the previous iteration of the interior? The red leather?


It's for sale but not advertised anywhere officially.
Steve


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

sTT eV6 said:


> Steve


Quick question, but on the center diff, just forward of the rear driveshaft output there's a black cap or grommet in this picture. Is that where the gear oil gets filled in at? Also, how much oil does it take? I just changed the oil my tranny, and I couldn't find the center diff fill plug so I didn't drain it. 

Also, how much oil should the tranny take? I read it should hold 2.3 liters, but I couldn't get two full liters in there before it started spilling out of the fill plug. 

Thanks!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

MEDEL514 said:


> Quick question, but on the center diff, just forward of the rear driveshaft output there's a black cap or grommet in this picture. Is that where the gear oil gets filled in at? Also, how much oil does it take? I just changed the oil my tranny, and I couldn't find the center diff fill plug so I didn't drain it.
> 
> Also, how much oil should the tranny take? I read it should hold 2.3 liters, but I couldn't get two full liters in there before it started spilling out of the fill plug.
> 
> Thanks!


I think what you are calling the centre diff, i call the transfer box and i thought it was a lifetime sealed item without the need to service.
The tranny is full once the oil starts coming out of the fill point on the side, maybe some residual oil was trapped in a pocket which could tally up with less going in.
Steve


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

The transfer box has a 17mm drain plug just like the tranny, but I couldn't find the fill plug so I didn't drain it. I have about 350,000km on my car, and im sure it could use some new oil despite the lifetime recomendation. I'd like to do anything to keep the car going longer.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

MEDEL514 said:


> The transfer box has a 17mm drain plug just like the tranny, but I couldn't find the fill plug so I didn't drain it. I have about 350,000km on my car, and im sure it could use some new oil despite the lifetime recomendation. I'd like to do anything to keep the car going longer.


Keep in mind Steve's is an auto trans/DSG. On the manual versions, the transfer box and the main gear box share oil. On the auto's, they obviously don't, so there won't be a fill plug on the manual versions.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

20v master said:


> On the manual versions, the transfer box and the main gear box share oil.


Ahh, so that would also explain why I couldn't get the full 2 liters of gear oil in when I serviced the tranny!  
Well that's good, but now I kinda want to change the oil again and drain out everything this time. :facepalm:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Took janice for an alignment check a few days ago, after at least 6 months since her last check..








Not bad seeing that she has been up in the air a few times.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Did some playing with my HKS EVC-S EBC and gone through both ways of setting it up.
I've personally gone for the WG Closed option.








I want a wastegate shut, duty operation, which is the most aggressive of setups.
This is how I achieved it with my EBC and integral boost display..

1) Set WARNING to your desired boost pressure plus 1 psi approx (27psi)
2) Set DROP to 100% 
2) Set OVERBOOST to your desired boost pressure (26 psi)
3) Set RESPONSE to 10%
4) Set OFFSET to 20%
5) If there “is” boost fall-off once the OVERBOOST value has been attained, then increase the RESPONSE by 5% and test again. Keep altering the RESPONSE in 1% to 5% increments until you can maintain target boost.
If RESPONSE reaches 75% and there is no further improvement take the RESPONSE value back to 2% below the last seen improvement in RESPONSE and now alter OFFSET by 1% to 5% at a time until boost is maintained, but not adding more % than is nessesary. At the maximum maintained boost value take OFFSET back 2%.

Note 1: When altering either RESPONSE or OFFSET, if there is no change whilst increasing in % increments, then drop the value back in 1% increments until the boost drops a little whilst at full boost. It may not be possible to achieve a maintained boost level due to certain characteristics of the setup ie large wastegate, small turbo, boost leaks.

Note 2. When boosting with a wastegate closed setup, it is possible that a small spike is achieved. The WARNING value needs to be above this spike value to stop the wastegate from opening fully and wasting valuable boost, however the WARNING value does need to be close to the target boost as this is the last line of protection. 
During normal running a calculation is done within the EBC that monitors the boost and OVERBOOST value and consequently opens the wastegate based upon a DROP and OFFSET calculation, to try and keep the boost at or below the OVERBOOST value when required.

Wastegate open setup..

1) Set WARNING to your desired boost pressure plus 1 psi approx (27psi)
2) Set DROP to 100% 
2) Set OVERBOOST to start your wastegate opening from (18 psi)
3) Set RESPONSE to 10%
4) Set OFFSET to 20%
5) Adjust the OFFSET in 1% to 5% increments until you can maintain target boost.
If OFFSET reaches 50% and there is no further improvement take the OFFSET value back to 2% below the last seen improvement in OFFSET and now alter RESPONSE by 1% to 5% at a time until boost is maintained.

Note 1: When altering either RESPONSE or OFFSET, if there is no change whilst increasing in % increments, then drop the value back in 1% increments until the boost drops a little whilst at full boost. It may not be possible to achieve a maintained boost level due to certain characteristics of the setup ie large wastegate, small turbo, boost leaks.

Note 2. Always read the manual.

General Note. This setup values in PSI, suits my application and maybe not yours.

My boost controller is mounted in the alarm sensor area..










Steve


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Fancy. Any dyno updates? I would love to see this thing really tuned and running. There are quite a few cars running that or more HP reliably on much lesser kits. Looking forward to some more updates.



sTT eV6 said:


> Did some playing with my HKS EVC-S EBC and gone through both ways of setting it up.
> I've personally gone for the WG Closed option.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I do have DSG, so care has to be taken.
Hopefully dyno before Chrimbo.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Been collecting the parts up for the intake re-arrangement..
200dia x 100mm intake for a shallower fit filter..








90mm intake x 410mm wide double path CC..








Various hoses..
















Inlet manifold entrance neck to be chopped off and DIY fabbed side exit welded in place..









This setup will give me 90mm inlet/outlet charge cooling as opposed to 80mm and a straighter charge cooler discharge side to TB.
Cooling efficiency will be increased due to the double pass as opposed to single.
Hopefully the Humel will be going in this time round once the rocker cover is modified, this should minimise crankcase pressure..








Waiting for a slot to get her booked in now.
Steve


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

What's the new core rated for?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> What's the new core rated for?


There is no data for it available, so i guess we will find out.
Pressure drops on these designs seem low and the chance to improve cooling by a few degrees is always a good thing but improving the piping run on the discharge side will improve flow and reduce pressure drops as im getting rid of 1 x 135', 1 x 90' & 1 x 180' hoses.
Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

Put the car on the dyno again before you start these changes, so you can better see how the boost controller set up is working, and get some solid numbers before the new mods :thumbup:


----------



## turbo224 (Sep 12, 2011)

Love the build, that's some high quality work. Maybe I missed it, but who makes that front bumper?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The TT went into Autograph today for surgery.
We have plenty of data logging to compare but not in the graph format but an excel spreadsheet will be done as a compare on upgrades.
She has gone in for 2-3 weeks where she will be well looked after and a nice Christmas present to pick up hopefully.
Maybe Unitronic will do something about the software upgrade in the meen time.

The front bumper is by Reiger.
Steve


----------



## ghotch (Apr 5, 2010)

*Really Incredible Build*

Nice to see your work, I wish I had the funding to support this type of modifications. Subscribed! opcorn::wave:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers, once the bug bites, it bites hard but its important to have an end goal in mind as it will never be finished.
Steve


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm very impressed, seeing these kinds of results makes me wish I would have put more thought into swapping in a 2.8 in my TT and selling my 1.8, and then building a sick VR6 TT, but I'm sure my 1.9 will be just fine, anyway keep up the awesome work man!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTguy30 said:


> I'm very impressed, seeing these kinds of results makes me wish I would have put more thought into swapping in a 2.8 in my TT and selling my 1.8, and then building a sick VR6 TT, but I'm sure my 1.9 will be just fine, anyway keep up the awesome work man!


Stroked 1.8s can produce good power levels but extra strain and less music puts a strain on a 1.8 relationship.
Downside is that costs are increased due to 3.2 tuning rarity and parts, but once your running there is no better place to be.

Heads off and crank cover is off for some maintenance checks and things are A OK, up to now.
Inlet manifold has been chopped for re-positioning and a template has been made for the new inlet connection that is being made from billet box section ally.
Primary Catch can will be in place of the CC reservoir and will be relocated up by the suspension turret.
Indie will send me some pics over as im working away at the mo.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Popped into the indie to see my baby on the surgeons table..
Throttle body came off in a nice condition..








Rocker cover off to be modded for better crankcase breathing.
Inlet manifold has had it's neck cut off and is offered up for a new neck mockup to accept the TB..








How it was originally not powder coated black..








New 1200bhp rated Charge Cooler offered up for a look see..








Next update, next week.
Steve


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I think I'm done on my end for doing engine mods. I'll just keep watching your thread in awe  .


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers, I can see a spot of daylight at the end of the tunnel and I think I'm on the right track.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Inlet fabrication needs to be done first so everything else can be mocked up then fitted, however the fab company have been off for 2 weeks for chrimbo and aren't back till Monday when they will make a start on the inlet spool piece.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The indie has been down to the wood yard ..
































A little bit more custom than the OEM setup.
Steve


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

20v master said:


> Keep in mind Steve's is an auto trans/DSG. On the manual versions, the transfer box and the main gear box share oil. On the auto's, they obviously don't, so there won't be a fill plug on the manual versions.


This, but its a good idea to drain the trans and box, just make sure both are drained, puts both plugs in, and fill as normal, it will take more than a simple trans change (how much, I dunno)


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm loving the harness bar, what did you do to make it?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTguy30 said:


> I'm loving the harness bar, what did you do to make it?


Cheers, the bar is OEM from the Mk1 240QS TT?
Steve


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

what the heck is that? Lol:banghead:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTguy30 said:


> what the heck is that? Lol:banghead:



Ahh, ok the States didnt get them.
800 special edition 1.8 240 bhp 2 seater coupe with black roof, V6 bumper, V6 spoiler, deleted rear seats.
Check the link out for some pics..
http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=e.....1c.1.IFNxhyTeRwQ&sa=X&oi=image_result_group
They only did these for Europe, i think and 600 to the UK.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

So this is how the inlet was, with the inlet neck coming in from the bottom..








After fabbing the inlet now comes in directly to the chamber..








Off to paint now with the bigger heat exchanger.
Steve


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Better, but still a nasty throttle angle.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

20v master said:


> Better, but still a nasty throttle angle.


It is the best angle im going to get after doing a mockup with the charge cooler discharge nozzle.
Steve


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Having looked around the forums, it seems next to impossible to find someone selling one of those harness bars


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTguy30 said:


> Having looked around the forums, it seems next to impossible to find someone selling one of those harness bars


This is what you need for the part numbers..will be interesting if Audi will supply you..








Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Few more pics..
















Looks 2% better in the flesh.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Been a while since I've updated as I've tried to keep her out of the winter weather this year.
I've took some time off work last week to get some jobs done.
Head has been off for inspection and plugs, oil and filter change..








Was getting a small oil leak from the EGR ports on the head, so they have been sealed up. Normally the EGR doesn't come into contact with the oil system, however a small fracture/porous defect in the cast was allowing the transition of oil into the EGR system..
You can see the sealed ports if you look close..








A larger Charge Cooler is going in..








Provent 200 has been installed and piped up..








The chargecooler overflow reservoir has been installed next to the Provent, but no pic available yet.
You can see the revised SRI and throttle body installed and the headlight ballast is being relocated to allow the Charge Cooler and reservoir to be installed..








Just waiting for some silicon pipes for the charge cooler, before it is installed.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Going in tomoz..








Oil, water, belt and final checks..
Steve


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Bigger cooler should make a nice difference in IAT's if your old one was being strained. Can the heat exchanger match the added thermal capacity of the new core? 

Your car is impressive, but it spends more time in the shop than on the road.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bit of tweaking done and a general clean up. 
Trim to go back on and then high boost logging tomoz. 

























As she was before the upgrades.. 








Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Car was running a little rough and it transpires that my timing chain has stretched.
This is proved by hooking an oscilloscope up to the camshaft position sensors.
The square wave readings should overlay each other, however, there was an offset due to chain stretch, which the ECU couldn't compensate enough for.

Well, i fancied having a go at helping out to swap out my timing chains at my local indie.
Do not be fooled that this is a 5 minute or driveway job, it is involved and requires specialist tooling.

Audi recommend that the main parts to be changed are..2 chains, VVT adjusters,intermediate sprockets, guides, tensioners, seals and stretch bolts for the DMF. On this DIY I have changed out the camshaft oil manifold assembly but I will not be including it.

As my TT doesn't have the inlet plenum, thats one less item to remove.
Coilpacks and harness swung out of the way, plugs removed.



All liquids drained out ie engine oil, gearbox oil and engine cooling water & charge cooler water.
A number of hoses disconnected from the block and DSG.
Lots of other stuff removed and loosening up the front sub-frame..





the above has been done to get this lump out.. 

DMF off..

which leaves me looking at this..

There are 2 covers that need to come off, which will expose the chains themselves..jumped the gun and cleaned the cover on the right..

Chains exposed..

Make sure the engine is at TDC by hand cranking the engine..

Intermediate sprocket markings for TDC..

VVT adjuster setup for TDC..

Insert camshaft locking plates once TDC has been set..1 per camshaft..


Remove tensioners to create chain slack.
Remove guides.
Remove intermediate sprockets so lower chain can be replaced.
Remove upper chain.
Install new lower chain and intermediate sprocket at the same time, align timing marks whilst tightening fixing bolt.
Install lower guide and tensioner.

Install upper timing chain and front guide ensuring slack is at the bulkhead.
Ensure copper links are as per pics before inserting hydraulic tensioner.




Rotate crank 4 times to check timing is still TDC.
Put all covers back on and rebuild ready for start.

I have allot more detailed photos and information, but this is the general thing to do.

TT is now running without codes.
Autograph are now setting up the DSG.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Went to Lxembourg for a trip out with the TT crowd and had a fantastic run out and now back in Aberdeen.
2000 miles in 5 days and half a litre of oil later.
Anyway, took a few pics tonight to prove she is not at the garage.. 






Was running 10psi for the tunnel runs (350 BHP) so the screamer pipe came alive but I'm now on 20+
Steve


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The engine build alone is downright amazing but the entire car is just tits :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> The engine build alone is downright amazing but the entire car is just tits :thumbup:


Cheers, she is getting there and 1 or 2 more jobs to get my teeth into, ie..
4 wheel alignment.
New Tarox pads and a full underbody nut & bolt check.
Wrap mantenance.
New suspension.
Replacing some boost hoses for better quality.
Injector wiring to improve connections.
New Wastegate springs to install.
5mm rear spacers for better stance.
Interior motorsport illuminated switches to fit and wire up.

Proper clean..then enjoy
Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice work Steve :beer:


----------



## DamienSteal (Aug 13, 2012)

*DSG*

Hey Steve.. Nice build... i also am building my 08 R32... and running into same DSG problem. Can you in clear terms tell me exactly what was done and what numbers you've be able to achieve?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

DamienSteal said:


> Hey Steve.. Nice build... i also am building my 08 R32... and running into same DSG problem. Can you in clear terms tell me exactly what was done and what numbers you've be able to achieve?


If your staying below 450lb/ft let UM do a DSG Map for you as they have good results on OEM clutches.
If your going bigger power then uprated clutch packs from SSP or HPA are a good choice.
You will need a good map and good placement of your wastegate as you will be susceptible to wastegate creep with higher volumes of boost.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

DamienSteal said:


> Hey Steve.. Nice build... i also am building my 08 R32... and running into same DSG problem. Can you in clear terms tell me exactly what was done and what numbers you've be able to achieve?


Damien, your have a newer mechatronic unit than Steve and I, contact United Motorsports, ask them what they can do for you with stock clutch pants. I believe UM can get you run up to 650 hp because you have a new mechatronic unit. I talked to them two weeks ago about DSG software for my car and they said I could get up 650 DSG if I switched out my mechatronic unit with a mk5 R32 and there DSG software.


Robert


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

If that's true it's bad news for me as I've just changed out my mechatronic unit a few months ago and it would be very painful to my wallet if I had to do it again for a mk5..:banghead:
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

When I spoke to UM they were doing the DSG mechatronic unit swap a mk5 R32 in a Mk1 TT 3.2 turbo from Canada.



Robert


----------



## DamienSteal (Aug 13, 2012)

*MY Build so far... see any weaknesses?*

Here is info from my rep at 034 on my build:

Hi Jamie,

First of all, I would like to thank you for providing us the oportunity to be of service to you. Being a world renowned tuner, we still feel blessed every time someone like you brings us a project like this!

When you initially approached 034Motorsport, you were interested in getting a little extra power out of your beloved R32. It was quite apparent that you wanted something subtle, and understated. Obviously, you brought your R32 to us because you wanted nothing but one of the most capable shops in your area to undertake this project. I remember how excited you were, but also how cautious you seemed to be, recollecting you mentioning that only your local VW dealership had been servicing your car. You certainly, clearly, emphasized how important your R32 is to you. It was quite amazing learning about your relationship with the car, and how it was obviously an object of your desire long before you acquired it.

What you wanted was a car that was an all-round performer, and was extremely capable. This was apparent when you mentioned that we would also be installing the KW Variant 3 Adjustable Coil Over Suspension on your .:R32. Knowing this, we dove into the depths of automotive performance. 

The suspension was installed at once. The factory shocks, struts and springs came off. The Rear Sway Bar came off. The rear Trailing Arms came off. Factory bushings were removed, and new suspension parts started getting prepared for installation. The KW V3s were installed in all their stainless steel glory. The settings were custom tweaked to your personal preference. Compression and rebound were set primarily for Street/Sport driving. The ride height was set accordingly. The factory rubber bushings were pressed out of the Rear Trailing Arms, and the 034MS Rear Trailing Arm Bearings were installed to keep the rear of the .:R32 from jouncing around mid-turn. Finally, for the suspension, at least, the 034MS Rear Sway Bar was installed to help with rotation during cornering. The Sway Bar was attached to the lower control arm with 034MS Adjustable Rear Sway Bar End Links, which allow for full adjustabilty in removing preload if the suspension is corner balanced for track driving. This pretty much summed it up for the suspension upgrades, and now it was time to move to the main course.

We started off with removing the factory parts off to gain access to the very tightly packed engine compartment which seems to have no additional room for even the slightest of modifications, let alone a full blown turbo kit. The Intake Manifold, Exhaust Manifolds, Exhaust system, Front Bumper, the Front Axles, the Front Differential, and various other key components were taken off. The 034Motorsport 24V VR6 Turbo Exhaust Manifold was then installed, temporarily, and the Precision 6262 Ceramic Bearing Turbocharger was mounted to the Exhaust Manifold. The 6262 turbo was chosen because of its ability to be able to spool up to full boost at a relatively low engine speed, and then continue to make an extraordinary amount of boost for your application. The 6262 is also rated at 705hp, and we feel that this is the one turbo that can be used from Stage 1, when the engine makes approximately 400hp, all the way to approximately 700hp, with the right hardware to support it. The versatility of this turbocharger is second to none.

The APR RSC Cat-back Exhaust System was then installed on the R32, and a Custom Down Pipe was fabricated to route the exhaust gases from the Turbocharger to the Cat-back Exhaust system. The APR RSC system was chosen on your request that you did not want an exhaust on your vehicle that would attract attention to it. You favor subtlety, and that is the very reason this particular cat-back system was installed. The fabrication of the custom down pipe seemed challenging as the diameter of the 034Motorsport Down Pipe is 3.5 inches, and the front differential housing, and the axle assembly make for a tight squeeze in the driveshaft tunnel. This also meant that we had to not only try to fit the downpipe in the location, but also that the on-car fabrication had to be performed, quite literally, with only fractions of an inch to spare. After an excruciating amount of time spent in fabricating the Down Pipe, we fitted it up, and found the clearance to our liking.

This, then led to custom fitting oil feed and drain lines which were made out of the highest quality stainless steel braided hoses. The custom fittings for the lines are machined from billet aluminum. Even the hose ends and fittings were sourced from the very company that supplies parts for our very own track proven Audi B5 A4 1.8TQ Time Attack Race Car. This was done to ensure that even in the most demanding of situations, the lifeblood of the internal combustion engine, the engine oil, is not compromised. Due to the design of the Precision 6262 Turbocharger, coolant is not required to ensure correct operating temperatures. This meant that no coolant lines needed to be tapped into in order to run coolant to the turbocharger. This also ensures lower coolant temparature compared to cars with turbochargers that are water-cooled.

Once the mounting of the turbocharger, and the down pipe design was finalized, the Garrett Intercooler had to be mounted up in order to finalize Intake plumbing. Having prototyped a kit on a shop vehicle did make things a bit easier, however, there were quite a few variances between the engine bay of the Shop A3, and your MkV .:R32. This required us to modify quite a few perimeters of the kit. The contours of the front bumper required modification of the plumbing that routes the intake air from the Turbocharger, through the Intercooler, and into the intake manifold. After finalizing the design on your Volkswagen, we installed the 034Motorsport Cold Air Intake system to route air into the turbo inlet. The 034Motorsport 24V VR6 Cold Air Intake has a shroud that picks up air from the factory ram air induction, as well as cool air from the openings at the left of the front bumper. The carbon fiber shroud keeps the heat away from the filter assembly and ensures only the coolest air gets sucked in by the Turbocharger. An AEM cotton gauze filter was used to reduce as much restriction as possible, while still keeping the engine internals well protected against the elements. The 034Motorsport Bypass Valve was utilized to divert the charge pressure back onto the turbo inlet when needed.

The fueling followed. Bosch EV14 550cc fuel injectors were used to keep the fuel spraying at the much higher rate that is required by an engine that runs any type of forced induction. Even at 6-7psi of turbocharged intake pressure, the increase in the volume of fuel is detrimental. This is the very reason these particular injectors were used. They have proved themselves over time on many different applications, and continue to be our injector of choice. Getting the fueling sorted for Stage 1, we moved on to the software part of the project. In the newer Volkswagen Audi Group (VAG) cars, in order to perform tuning, the Immobilizer needs to be "defeated". In order to do that, the Engine Control Unit had to be removed and programmed on the bench. After doing this, the 034EFI software was loaded onto the factory ECU. This was a base file to get the ECU adapted to the new calibration with all of the aformentioned hardware that had been installed. 

Drivetrain upgrades followed, and the project was getting very close to completion. To handle the additional power and torque, the DSG system software was upgraded. Unitronic Stage 2 DSG upgrade was performed. This allowed for increased responsiveness and drivability, while still allowing smooth operation during gear shifts. The engine speed limiter was increased to 7,100 revolutions per minute, while the launch control was set at 4,100 RPM. Kick down shifts were removed while the Sport and Drive modes were optimized by changing shift points. Automatic Manual mode upshifts were removed entirely, and lastly, the torque limiter was increased an additional 150Nm. 

Following the software upgrade, the factory Haldex Unit was replaced with the Haldex Gen2 with the remote Haldex Controller which allows for Street, Sport, and Track performance adjustability. The Gen 2 Sport controller takes into account the TPS signal more so than the OEM software and therefore can proactively begin applying power to the rear wheel drive clutch packs before wheel spin begins, and as power is increased, more power lock occurs until "full lock" is achieved. This increases torque at acceleration, while providing consistent performance with increased over-steer, is influenced by how quickly the accelerator is depressed. Also, at greater speeds the torque will decrease enabling less over-steer and safer driving properties.

After all the hardware, and the software, were installed, and the fluids flushed, your VW was turned on. It was then run through a set of predetermined engine speeds to get it to warm up to operating temperature. It was then run for a while longer, while a visual inspection was performed to verify that there were no leaks or any other issues. After it was confirmed that no such issues were apparent, the .:R32 was lowered onto its tires for the first time since the project began. The VAG-Com was used to check all values for the vitals. This was done to ensure that the maiden voyage would not be the final voyage. Once confirmed, your car was pulled out of the shop, and driven in our parking lot to confirm that none of the suspension bits were problematic. Moreover, shifting and power deliver was checked. 

These tests were then followed by a complete pre-dyno inspection to ensure that the car was safe to run at speeds in excess of 100mph inside our facility to perform final tuning. Once the inspection was completed, the .:R32 was strapped on to our Land and Sea Dyno. Preliminary shakedowns resulted in finding glitches in software for the transmission, which we had to contact Unitronic and work with them with. Ultimately, the software for both the transmission and the engine controls were finalized, and we felt that even though we were not completely satisfied with calling it a final project just yet, that it was safe to do some real world runs. As with everything, and this is the very reason that we like to spend time performing these tests/logs, issues were found with certain values needing additional tweaking. Working with the limitations of time, we pushed on with corrections, and though we felt quite a bit rushed, we decided that it was time to finalize on the software. 

I remember how I felt when I was handed the key back, and told to give you a call and have you come by and pick up your car. There is always a lot of responsibility that goes with big builds, and I think if anything, we are all on the same team, working for the same outcome, because what happens next is definitely worth all the effort that has gone into this project. I hope you understand that I am very much invested in this and that I continue to try my best to get this project done better than what you expect it to be.

Thank you for your understanding, and your extended patience. It is definitely not going overlooked. 

Stage 1:
•TURBO: 
•PRECISION 6262 CERAMIC BEARING with 4" ANIT-SURGE COMPRESSOR / T3 TURBINE INLET WITH 3" V-BAND OUTLET
•034MOTORSPORT 24V VR6 TURBO EXHAUST MANIFOLD
•PRECISION 38MM WASTEGATE
•INTAKE:
•GARRETT LARGE CORE INTERCOOLER ASSEMBLY - 24"x12"x3.5"
•034MOTORSPORT STAGE 1 24V VR6 TURBO KIT SILICONE INTAKE AND INTERCOOLER PLUMBING
•034MOTORSPORT INTAKE AIRBOX FOR A3 VR6 TURBO KIT, COLD AIR INTAKE
•AEM COTTON GAUZE AIR FILTER ELEMENT, 3" INLET
•034MOTORSPORT BYPASS VALVE
•EXHAUST:
•034MOTORSPORT 24V VR6 3.5" DOWNPIPE FOR MK5 R32 TURBO KIT
•APR RSC CAT-BACK w/ DIAMOND BLACK TIPS

•FUELING:
•550CC BOSCH EV14 FUEL INJECTOR
•INJECTOR CONNECTOR WITH TERMINALS FOR EV6 AND EV14 STYLE INJECTORS
•034MOTORSPORT FABRICATED AIR TEMP SENSOR HARNESS
•SOFTWARE:
•CHIP TUNING, 034 TURBO FOR 3.2L ENGINE
•UNITRONIC CHIP TUNING DSG SOFTWARE CUSTOM TUNED TO 034MOTORSPORT 24V VR6 TURBO KIT
•DRIVETRAIN:
•HALDEX GEN 2
•HALDEX REMOTE CONTROL
•SUSPENSION:
•KW VARIANT 3 2-WAY ADJUSTABLE COIL OVER SUSPENSION
•034MOTORSPORT 22MM REAR SWAY BAR
•MK5 REAR SWAY BAR ENDLINK KIT
•034MOTORSPORT REAR TRAILING ARM SPHERICAL BEARING UPGRADE KIT

•MISCELLANEOUS:
•034MOTORSPORT MKV R32 CATCH CAN KIT
Stage 2 write-up to follow.


----------



## DamienSteal (Aug 13, 2012)

*You can find actual 034 write up, pictures and dyno here*

http://www.034motorsport.com/jamie-williams-mkv-r32-turbo-a-308.html


----------



## DamienSteal (Aug 13, 2012)

*The Stage 2+ build so far... any concerns or advice wud be helpful*

Per our conversation, earlier, I am waiting on OSIR to get me dimensions on the gauge pod so that I can find out which gauges would fit in the pod. I highly recommend having Boost Pressure and Oil Pressure gauges installed, as these are extremely important. The Boost Pressure Gauge would indicate the amount of boost the turbo is making, and would allow you to monitor accurate boost pressure under different conditions. It would also allow you to see if the turbo is overboosting, which can be detrimental to the engine and the internals. On the other hand, if you ever lose power, you can monitor the gauge and check if the boost pressure is low. The Oil Pressure Gauge would allow you to see the oil pressure levels under different driving conditions. This is great for determining accurate mechanical oil pressure, even if the electrical oil pressure sender fails. Oftentimes, an Oil Pressure Gauge doubles as an Oil Temperature Gauge, which would be great for keeping an eye out for spiking oil temperatures.

Currently, I am waiting on Cat Cams and Schrick to get back to me on what kind of Camshafts we could possibly run on your .:R32 with the turbo upgrade. Although this is not required for us to reach our goal power, performance camshafts almost always yield better power numbers. Running the right Camshafts is extremely important as an aggressive camshaft can make it difficult to drive a car on a daily basis. Keeping in mind your initial request, I am a bit weary to perform this upgrade this time around. The Valvetrain will definitely be upgraded. "The factory Intake valves, which are already overbuilt, will get replaced with Stainless Steel Valves. This is to instill the confidence of having quality components all around. The factory Exhaust Valves get replaced with Inconel Valves to put up with the added abuse they are subjected to by running higher boost pressures, and in turn higher exhaust temperatures. The upgraded High Rate Valve Springs and Titanium Retainers will ensure that there is no "Valve Float", which can cause severe damage to the engine under high boost conditions. The Titanium Retainers guarantee that the increased Valve Spring Rate stays where it needs to, by not giving out." - Copied and pasted from an earlier email.

The Pistons that we will be using for the build will be for JE. They are 0.5mm oversized in order to cater to the overbore that we will be performing in order to refresh the Engine Block. All Cylinders of the Engine Block will be bored to keep uniformity. No significant overbore will be performed in order to keep the integrity of the Engine Block. The Pistons will be "domed" to reduce compression, and in doing so, we will not need to install a Compression Lowering Head Gasket. All bearings in the engine will replaced with coated bearings for longevity. "Integrated Engineering Connecting Rods will put up to the increased boost with their sheer strength. The Integrated Engineering Rod Bolts will keep the Connecting Rods secured to the Crankshaft, even at the higher engine speeds." - Copied and pasted from an earlier email.

"The 24V VR6 ARP Head Stud Kit completes the equation by securing the two main parts of the engine together: the Cylinder Head and the Engine Block. Utilizing head studs, rather than "torque to yield" bolts allows for correct torquing and reusing of the hardware that is used to secure the head and the block." When the Engine goes back together, all seals and gaskets will be replaced to ensure correct sealing. The timing components will also be replaced with factory replacement parts.

The Fuel Pump will be upgraded with a new OEM drop-in solution that flows at a much higher rate. This allows for factory fit and finish, while allowing for maximum performance. The exact specifications on the pump are undisclosed at the moment, but from a very recent tested performed on the pump, the flow numbers for the pump exceeded our expectations. It is originally from a vehicle which is equipped with a Direct Injection Fuel System, and this means that there is always more fuel on tap for a Port Injected Engine like yours, than is needed. The custom fuel lines will deliver fuel from the Fuel Tank to the 034MS 3.2L 24V VR6 High Flow Fuel Rail. Line pressure will be regulated by a factory style fuel pressure regulator which will have a fix fuel pressure rating to ensure that the pressure does not vary or fluctuate unexpectedly. A fuel pressure gauge will be installed to ensure that the correct amount of fuel is supplied. Your existing Bosch EV14 550cc Fuel Injectors will be modified to output 850cc, in order to maintain the correct amount of fuel delivery into the intake ports for correct air fuel ratios. I found this out this afternoon, after I got off the phone with you. This means that no additional expense needs to go towards a new set of fuel injectors.

Obviously, increasing boost requires intake components to be robust. Your existing factory Intake Manifold may hold up to 6-7psi of pressure, but in order to run higher something more than a plastic plenum needs to be utilized. We are trying to finalize on the Machined Billet Aluminum Intake Manifold for your upgrade. This is obviously a brand new unit, and we have not tested its performance, but I have high hopes for this. If, for some reason, there are issues with using it, however, we do have a Cast Intake Manifold to install while we stress test the Machined piece. Either way, to keep the intake air temperatures low, the 034MS R32 VR6 Intake Manifold Phenolic Spacer would help with keeping temperatures not only low, but also keeping them more consistent.

Jamie, I cannot predict power output numbers at the moment, but we are expecting to get a reliable amount of power out of the build. When performing a build like this, for daily driven vehicles running on the 91 octane fuel that we get in California, power levels are greatly reduced. Take, for instance, the fact that when we built the 3.2 VR6T for our Time Attack A4, we were able to get over 900whp on race fuel. This build will allow the bottom end to make that kind of power, but as we discussed over the phone, the engine becomes very unreliable. At this point in time, I cannot predict the power level, but for what it's worth, assure you that it will be approximately 430-450whp at the time of delivery, provided that other components can handle that kind of torque/power output. Again, remember that the engine is not limited to this power. On pump gas, with the right tuning, this bottom end should be able to put out close to 500whp, which is well over 650hp.

The UNIbrace XB and UB will definitely keep the chassis supported not only in turns, but also during launches by bracing the Chassis, and keeping out the flex. This, in turn, will allow all of the power to be delivered to the wheels.

As far as the capabilities of other related parts, when upgrading to Stage 1, most of the suspension, including mounts and bushings, were upgraded. The transmission is capable of holding up to the projected torque and power output that we are expecting, however, the software that you currently have for your transmission only supports approximately 500Nm of torque. This means approximately 370lbs ft of torque. United Motorsport has a software that holds 600Nm, or 440lb ft of torque. In theory, this would suffice, but we are trying t see what we can to get the torque rating closer to over 500lb ft. Obviously, this requires us to work with Unitronic, or United, in getting the software sorted out. We are confident that by the time the project is reaching completion, we should have software for the transmission. Even in the worst case scenario, we will at least have a transmission rated at 600Nm, which is plenty for the interim. 

As far as future upgrades are concerned, I think that having an External Oil Cooler would also benefit in keeping oil temperatures low. The 9-series Setrab STD Oil Cooler 50-948-7612 would suffice, in my opinion. We can use the Thermostatic Sandwich Oil Filter Adapter. We would need to figure out the correct place to mount the cooler, but I believe there is a lot of room behind the front bumper on either side that can be used for mounting up the cooler. I would recommend the passenger side, as the air filter is located on the driver side. Furthermore, a larger turbo, a Custom Exhaust Header, Upgraded Camshafts, further custom tuning, and last but not least, the 034Motorsport ÜbërFlöw Side Mount Intercooler Pair would yield even more output from the engine.

Stage ?:
•ENGINE BLOCK:
•JE VW R32 24V PISTONS - 84.5MM KIT / 3327-3776-6457-1592 - 1 SET, P/N:279947
•Bore Size: 84.5mm
Oversize: 0.50mm
Dome Volume: -27.8cc
Weight: 334g
Skirt Style: R

•INTEGRATED ENGINEERING 164 X 20MM FORGED RODS FOR R32 AND VR6 W/ 3/8" ROD BOLT
•034MS COATED VW VR6 MAIN BEARING SET
•034MS AUDI/VW VR6 COATED ROD BEARING SET
•034MS VR6 THRUST WASHER SET, COATED
•CYLINDER HEAD:
•VALVE SET, R32/24V VR6

•6 INTAKE VALVE, STOCK R32 SIZE, STAINLESS STEEL, LONG LENGTH
•6 INTAKE VALVE, STOCK R32 SIZE, STAINLESS STEEL, SHORT LENGTH
•6 INCONEL EXHAUST VALVE, STOCK R32 SIZE, LONG LENGTH
•6 INCONEL EXHAUST VALVE, R32 STOCK SIZE, SHORT LENGTH
•SINGLE GROOVE VALVE KEEPER FOR ALL SUPERTECH SINGLE GROOVE VALVES
•24v VR6 TITANIUM RETAINER KIT WITH HIGH RATE VALVE SPRINGS
•ARP HEAD STUD KIT, R32 - 11MM
•24V VR6 HEAD STUD, SHORT
•11MM ARP NUT FOR 24V HEAD STUD KIT
•24V VR6 ARP HEAD STUD, LONG
•11MM WASHER FOR 24V HEAD STUD KIT
•FUELING:
•FACTORY DROP-IN HIGH FLOW FUEL PUMP - TBA
•CUSTOM STAINLESS STEEL BRAIDED FUEL LINES
•550CC EV14 FUEL INJECTORS MODIFIED TO 850CC
•FUEL RAIL, R32 FITMENT, INCLUDES -6AN OUTLET FITTINGS
•INTERNAL FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR ADAPTER FOR HIGH FLOW FUEL RAILS

•INTAKE:
•034MS MACHINED BILLET ALUMINUM INTAKE MANIFOLD
•034MS INTAKE MANIFOLD SPACER FOR 24 VALVE VR6

•GASKETS AND SEALS:

•CYLINDER HEAD GASKET - 022 103 383M
•INTAKE MANIFOLD GASKET - 022 133 237C
•OIL FILTER STAND GASKET - 066 115 111A
•THERMOSTAT HOUSING GASKET - 021 121 119A
•EXHAUST MANIFOLD GASKET, CYLINDER 1-3 - 022 253 039E
•EXHAUST MANIFOLD GASKET, CYLINDER 4-6 - 022 253 050C
•VALVE COVER GASKET - 022 103 483E
•SPARK PLUG BORE SEALS (Q6) - 022 103 484F
•THROTTLE BODY GASKET - 022 133 237D
•CAMSHAFT SEAL - 022 103 151D
•REAR MAIN SEAL - 021 103 051C
•OIL PUMP SEAL - 021 115 444B
•WATER PUMP SEAL - N 904 363 01
•SEALANT FOR OIL PAN - D 176501A1
•TIMING COMPONENTS:
•LOWER TIMING CHAIN TENSIONER - 021 109 467
•LOWER LEFT TIMING GUIDE RAIL - 066 109 513A
•UPPER LEFT TIMING GUIDE RAIL - 066 109 509A
•TIMING GUIDE RAIL - 021 109 469
•UPPER TIMING GUIDE RAIL - 066 109 514A
•SPROCKET - 021 109 569
•SPROCKET - 066109570
•TIMING CHAIN TENSIONER - 03H109507
•RIGHT TIMING CHAIN - 03H109503
•LEFT TIMING CHAIN - 03H109465
•TRANSMISSION:
•UNITED MOTORSPORT HIGH HORSEPOWER STAGE 2 DSG UPGRADE
•CHASSIS UPGRADE:
•UNIBRACE UB
•UNIBRACE XB

•INTERIOR: 

•OSIR O-POD DUAL - BLACK SATIN - VGTI-OPOD-PC
•BOOST PRESSURE GAUGE - TBA

•OIL PRESSURE GAUGE - TBA

Future Upgrades:
•9-SERIES SETRAB STD OIL COOLER 50-948-7612
•034MS THERMOSTATIC SANDWICH OIL FILTER ADAPTER
•SCHRICK/CAT CAMS UPGRADED CAMSHAFTS - TBA


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jamie, sound like a nice setup you have. How much boost do you planing running and what is you whp goal? I also have 550 fuel injectors so I'm limited to under 20 pis of boost. My DSG clutch pressure is maxing at 12.52 bars, at 17 pis of boost. The max clutch pressure my HPA stage 3 software provide is 13 bars, so keep my boost at 17 pis for now.


Robert


----------



## DamienSteal (Aug 13, 2012)

Rford71 said:


> Jamie, sound like a nice setup you have. How much boost do you planing running and what is you whp goal? I also have 550 fuel injectors so I'm limited to under 20 pis of boost. My DSG clutch pressure is maxing at 12.52 bars, at 17 pis of boost. The max clutch pressure my HPA stage 3 software provide is 13 bars, so keep my boost at 17 pis for now.
> 
> 
> Robert


I'm thinking around 23-28 psi... what type of power did u see at 17psi?


----------



## DamienSteal (Aug 13, 2012)

*More power?*



Rford71 said:


> Jamie, sound like a nice setup you have. How much boost do you planing running and what is you whp goal? I also have 550 fuel injectors so I'm limited to under 20 pis of boost. My DSG clutch pressure is maxing at 12.52 bars, at 17 pis of boost. The max clutch pressure my HPA stage 3 software provide is 13 bars, so keep my boost at 17 pis for now.
> 
> 
> Robert


HPA has a stage 4 DSG flash.. they say its the same program they use for their twin turbo setups at 650+hp. are you planning on the next step?


----------



## DamienSteal (Aug 13, 2012)

Rford71 said:


> Jamie, sound like a nice setup you have. How much boost do you planing running and what is you whp goal? I also have 550 fuel injectors so I'm limited to under 20 pis of boost. My DSG clutch pressure is maxing at 12.52 bars, at 17 pis of boost. The max clutch pressure my HPA stage 3 software provide is 13 bars, so keep my boost at 17 pis for now.
> 
> 
> Robert


HPA has a stage 4 DSG flash.. they say its the same program they use for their twin turbo setups at 650+hp. are you planning on the next step?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

DamienSteal said:


> HPA has a stage 4 DSG flash.. they say its the same program they use for their twin turbo setups at 650+hp. are you planning on the next step?


Not anytime soon, HPA's stage 4 is for the their DSG clutch pads setup, very expensive$$$$


Robert


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

DamienSteal said:


> I'm thinking around 23-28 psi... what type of power did u see at 17psi?


395whp and 405TQ on a two wheel Dyno, I think there was something wrong because at 15 psi I ran 414 whp and 394TQ on a AWD Land and Sea Dyno the week before. Im going to re-dyno it this week.


You will probably need larger fuel injectors if you want to run that much boost or maybe a surge tank.


Robert


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I wanna know you guys wastegate setup and location as I'm getting wastegate creep over 20 psi and my wastegate is driving open cos of volume of air pushing it open.
I can keep the wastegate closed if I'm gentle on the throttle but that's not what I'm after.
I'm running an 11 plate SSP clutch setup instead of 9 as better clamping is achieved.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Hybrid GT35 Ball Bearing based turbo-w/integrated diverter and waste gate valve.

Steve, did your SSP clutch kit come with 11 pads or did you had 4 to it? HPA's DSG kit$ adds 4 pads for a total of 11 like yours.

Robert


----------



## DamienSteal (Aug 13, 2012)

sTT eV6 said:


> I wanna know you guys wastegate setup and location as I'm getting wastegate creep over 20 psi and my wastegate is driving open cos of volume of air pushing it open.
> I can keep the wastegate closed if I'm gentle on the throttle but that's not what I'm after.
> I'm running an 11 plate SSP clutch setup instead of 9 as better clamping is achieved.
> Steve


Steve, I havent run into that issue yet although im sure i will since my goal is between 500-550awhp. Im hoping i can make that power at between 22-25psi. but im will to stretch to 28 at max. I have a meeting scheduled for tomorrow where i will get more info on that wastegate issue for you


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm reaching 400lb/ft and 450bhp at 15psi to 7000rpm.
Going above 15psi in 1 psi increments nets me 30lb/ft.
I can't measure BHP above 20psi and 5000rpm in top gear due to wastegate creep but I've achieved 533bhp at 5000rpm and 20psi.

I'm running a built engine with 268/264 cams, 044 HPFP, 1000cc injectors.
GT35/T04z hybrid with external WG.

I have a screamer pipe connected to the WG which tells me when it's opening, hence I'm more aware of the wastegate creep cos of the noise, whereas if your running internal WG or a returned WG discharge back to the exhaust it is difficult to hear it opening, but a symptom is what looks like a slipping clutch on the rev counter and excessive turbo spool as the back pressure goes with an opening WG.

SSP have added 1 extra inner and 1 extra outer friction plates as well as etched steels.

My wastegate creep needs to be resolved before I can move forward.
I'm thinking 2 smaller wastegates as the valve footprint for each one will help keep the surface area down and higher boost before creep but I am looking into options.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> I'm reaching 400lb/ft and 450bhp at 15psi to 7000rpm.
> Going above 15psi in 1 psi increments nets me 30lb/ft.
> I can't measure BHP above 20psi and 5000rpm in top gear due to wastegate creep but I've achieved 533bhp at 5000rpm and 20psi.


Steve, are those crank horsepower or wheel horsepower numbers and what fuel injector size do you think someone would need to make 500-550hp? 630 or 750 mL injectors.


Did you have to do anything special with the SSP clutch kit like add extra shims or did it come with everything you needed to do the job?

Robert


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

In the UK we generally measure at the crank.

Been busy today and changed pads upfront on the Tarrox setup.
Replaced the turbo outlet flexi to charge cooler as it was starting too soften.
Smoke test for leaks and found a decent one at the BOV vac inlet, cured now.
Nut and bolt check.

Please go for Injector Dynamic 1000cc as they are fantastic and a few of us over here run them.
My clutch pack has shims to take some of the slack up.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> In the UK we generally measure at the crank.
> 
> Been busy today and changed pads upfront on the Tarrox setup.
> Replaced the turbo outlet flexi to charge cooler as it was starting too soften.
> ...


The dyno charts I posted are wheel horsepower so I guess I'm in the right ballpark for the amount of PSI I'm running. I was told that the DSG transmission gives us a drive train loss of 16% what number do you use for drive train loss?

Are the Dynamic 1000cc give you a good spray pattern at idol as well as high rpm's?


Robert


----------



## DamienSteal (Aug 13, 2012)

*Camshafts???*

What camshaft and cat cam are you running? stock


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

US dynoed readings don't usually correct for tranny losses and peeps quote WHP but in reality are crank readings.
Here we usually correct at 18% I think.
I run a HPA Performance Haldex controller so my losses are calculated better as the power is not sloshing around.AWD full time is soo much more predicable out of the corners.

Idol is fantastic on the ID 1000s and are the best allround performer of all the higher flowing injectors on the market, more research will back this up.

My crank is balanced and has new R36 bearings.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> US dynoed readings don't usually correct for tranny losses and peeps quote WHP but in reality are crank readings.
> Here we usually correct at 18% I think.
> I run a HPA Performance Haldex controller so my losses are calculated better as the power is not sloshing around.AWD full time is soo much more predicable out of the corners.
> 
> ...


Before my car got the HPA turbo kit I had the below mods and my car dynoed at 234hp and 237TQ with E85 fuel. So I'm sure they're measuring wheel horsepower.

-EVOMS V- flow intake 
-Schrick 268/264 cams
-Dubpower headers
-Magna flow high flow cats welded in a USP test pipe
-Dubpower cat-back exhaust
-HPA Haldex Performance Controllers
-Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits
-United Motorsport DSG Performance Software
-ECS Exhaust Flapper Wiring Kit











And now with my HPA turbo kit at 15 psi 414hp and 394TQ










Robert


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a graph of mine but its not to measure power levels but to size the wastegate required to eliminate boost creep.
This graph shows that the TurboSmart Hypergate 45 is of a sufficient size to control boost at 14psi of boost on spring, EBC soft setting & EBC on/off control..

I had a Tial 38mm previously which wasn't big enough to control boost as on WOT, boost exceeded set point.
Steve


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

:thumbup::beer:

Great Build!!:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Autograph tomoz for 6 new injector plugs to be fitted as the fixing barbs on the OEM ones have gone brittle and braking off once touched. In the afternoon I will be going to the body wrapper for a little repair job.

A few days ago the compressor outlet flexi was replaced as it had gone soft and a boost leak fixed on the BOV. I have replaced the Turbosmart springs and im now running 21psi on the springs with a cracking pressure of 17psi, where the previous 19psi springs had gone soft and were cracking the gate at 10psi. Today was the first chance to have a play. 
Using the EBC, Boost is coming on crisp again and slowly upping boost levels to ensure pipework doesn't come adrift as quite a few hose clamps have been loosened recently. I managed to get to 20 psi today with the option of going upto 26 psi but that will be for another day..

I've also returned some badges on the rear to active service..

Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Had a few switches to install today for some accessories..



Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've fitted some better switches which also illuminate when activated.. 

 
I've since countersunk them further into the console approx 20mm to hide them a little. 

I've got some KW3s going on next week and an update to the gearbox. 
Steve


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Where did you get that steering wheel?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTguy30 said:


> Where did you get that steering wheel?


 I got the wheel from Nexan motors off eBay. 
Steve


----------



## Stylist07 (Mar 6, 2010)

ur freaking awesoe dude

I just read the whole thread and i :heart:'ed it, but when i got to the end i was  cuz i ended. lol

I also :heart: that u take allot of detailed pix, i think thats what make u better from the rest!!!

Keep up the good work man, but i think its time to remove the engine again and all the parts just cuz......:laugh:

Stylist :wave:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers.
I think the engine is staying in for a while, however the tranny is being swapped out at the mo, due to lack of teeth on the origonal unit..


Im trying a new box/mechatronic from a revised model to see if its any better..








Ive countersunk the console switches further down to make them less obvious..


Pics always help the story along..
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mk2 gearbox fitted and she starts ok.
Test drive tomorrow.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Mk2 gearbox fitted and she starts ok.
> Test drive tomorrow.
> Steve


:thumbup:


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sure to replace my gear box too. It's being naughty.. Seems like an input shaft issue....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

MK2 will bolt up to an MK1?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

My mk2 box is bolted up and running with a mk2 mechatronic unit.
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> My mk2 box is bolted up and running with a mk2 mechatronic unit.
> Steve


Do you know which variant of the mechitronics? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Still a beautiful car :beer:

What do the switches do?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The box and mechatronic are from a mk2 TT and the gearbox is a HXZ.

The switches are for HPFP, exhaust flap, neon lighting, fan overide.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Been a while since I've done an update.
Suspension.
Rolling radius calibration.

KW V3 now gives me compression and rebound adjustability which the Eibachs didn't offer.
For now I will leave her at mid settings till she has bedded in and then I will probably only need to adjust for a stiffer rebound on the front and harder compression on the rear.

Little exercise today matching the rolling radius.
Flat ground.
Tyres at 34psi front and 32psi rear.
Painted white dots on 2 side wheels at 6 o'clock position.
Pushed the TT for 5 revolutions of the wheels and saw that the white dots were 30 degrees out from each other.
After a little adjustment with tyre pressures I've ended up with 35 psi rear and 34 psi front and looks like this..
Front..

Rear..

Together..

Just because you are within Rolling Radius tolerance based on calculation, real world measuring is how it really is.
The front of the TT is heavier than the rear and tyre deflection will vary depending on load. And make of tyre.
As I run the Performance Haldex which gives me more AWD more of the time, I noticed I was getting uneven tyre wear front to back and also I was experiencing some wheel skip whilst turning the TT in parking spaces.
It's early days yet, but I expect to be running an improved setup.

Next update will probably be on the Mk2 gearbox and mechatronic swop that's been done.
Steve


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

There was a recent post in the R32 forum which inlcuded the old orginal KW V3 settings from KW Germany. Maybe its also helpful for you: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6146805-KW-V3-s-What-are-you-running-for-street-settings


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

jmh2002 said:


> There was a recent post in the R32 forum which inlcuded the old orginal KW V3 settings from KW Germany. Maybe its also helpful for you: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6146805-KW-V3-s-What-are-you-running-for-street-settings


Cheers bud, I've sub'd to the thread for info both ways.
Steve


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I looked for Nexan Motors and couldn't find a thing...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTguy30 said:


> I looked for Nexan Motors and couldn't find a thing...


Try here bud..
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/NEXON-MOTORS?_rdc=1
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Finally... a quality flappy paddle... That will go nice with my Audi TTRS steering wheel... Ordered!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Come on..what have you gone for..
Steve


----------



## eze-1.8t (Feb 18, 2013)

amazin car, build and thread!!! keep up the good work!!

when are you to dyno again?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

eze-1.8t said:


> amazin car, build and thread!!! keep up the good work!!
> 
> when are you to dyno again?


Cheers.
Waiting to do some on the road logging before I will stretch her on the dyno.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Took a trip down to Pipewerx today for a bigger back-box to quieten things down whilst running through sleepy hollows.
Pipewerx roll their own boxes so I was able to get a custom fit.
The new box is twice the volume of the old one..
Old..

Gone..

Mockup stage..

New one in and already signs it's suppressing the noise as the gases are tarnishing the box..

The old box was running 3" perforation and the new is 2.5"
Whilst I was there Jeff spun the rear KWs through 180 to move the oil reservoir away from the rims..



Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The KW Variant 3s have been on for a few weeks now and ive been itching for a play.
Autograph fitted the units on my TT with factory settings, as KW should supply according to vehicle.
However, ive realised that KW sent the kit out based on standard setup, whereas in reality my TT has Powerflex bushing allround and KWs settings are were too stiff for comfort.
After counting the adjustment clicks, rebound (top of dampers) front and rear was set to 9 clicks from full soft and compression (bottom of dampers) was set to 8 clicks from full soft.
After reading the adjustment procedure im set on 2 clicks from full soft allround, which should give me a nice and soft comfort setting for those long drives.
Im currently set at about 20% with 0% being soft and 100% hard.

High speed damping is factory set, so no normal adjustment is possible.
So it seems there is a bit more to the V3 system as shown here..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fLb7P3YrME

I will use the table added below to tune the system as required

Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Swapped the old CF Valance out for an OSIR one..looks a little more aggressive, IMO..




Here is her evil twin as well..



Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Decided to stretch the legs of the mk2 gearbox to see how she is performing.
Didn't want to overdo it so limited the boost to 20psi and got 743nm..

Feels quite a bit tighter than my old box, so hopefully she will stay in one piece for longer.
Power levels are still in line with the previous box at 37nm/27bhp per 1psi boost with max available of 26psi.

Got some new keys for the TT from a forum member.

Very good quality and quite tactile.
Only took 20 minutes to cut and code them up.
Steve


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> Decided to stretch the legs of the mk2 gearbox to see how she is performing.
> Didn't want to overdo it so limited the boost to 20psi and got 743nm..
> 
> Feels quite a bit tighter than my old box, so hopefully she will stay in one piece for longer.
> ...


Looking good steve. And those keys are a nice change. Ive been following that thread on the UKTT forum.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers.
The keys are OEM quality and the good news is that my old ones are still working and become spares for the indie, when they pick my TT up.
Steve


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

The best Audi TT ever


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

xenadrina said:


> The best Audi TT ever


Cheers.


Did a little dyno run with the liquid and managed to keep my foot in till about 5500 rpm in top gear..

533 BHP and 541 lb/ft at 22psi and 5500 rpm with potential to run 26 psi and 7400 rpm.

Dropped her off at Autograph for a while as my mechatronic units will be sent off to HPA for some upgrades and took the opportunity to take a few snaps and say goodbye..





Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like its coming along well:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Looks like its coming along well:thumbup:


Cheers, looking for HPA to come up trumps.
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Any idea on when you'll be getting her back?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Any idea on when you'll be getting her back?


The TT is being torn down for winter checking and my first show is March 9th, so as long as I've got her back before then to winter test, so decisions can be made as to whether any further changes/upgrades are required.
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> The TT is being torn down for winter checking and my first show is March 9th, so as long as I've got her back before then to winter test, so decisions can be made as to whether any further changes/upgrades are required.
> Steve


Sounds good keep us posted:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Went to my indie today for an intermediate oil change on the Beemer..

And noticed that my baby was in some V5 company..

Who is TUF enough to RUL the roost.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Lucian189 (Aug 28, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

Subscribing for updates.

What an absolute amazing thread. Great work Steve:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers guys..car is off the road for a few weeks now whilst HPA work on my mechatronic so I took the opportunity to drop the passenger seat off to Cobra seats as the the thigh bolster needs a repair.
Left me with a single seater..

Steve


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Is there any chance you'd know if it's possible to fit a manual MK2 gearbox in MK1? As my gearbox started producing some whinning noises and I'm afraid I'll need to replace is soon...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, it's doable but you would need to check out if signals are discreet or CAN bus.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pulled the trigger on some interesting HPA upgrades which are travelling from Germany to Canada and then on to little UK.
I was running a Stage 3 NASP head, but changing it out for a Stage 3 Turbo head which will suit the application better as the porting is different on the exhaust side.

Looking at exhaust options to go tubular as opposed to log as my EGTs are too high due to back pressure, hopefully I will get some feedback from recommended suppliers..
Updates to follow when the parts start coming in.
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

My HPA exhaust was worth every penny... and i've seen what happens when that gets messed up... The VR6-T can sound so mean! The TTRS sounds like a toy compared!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

sentari said:


> My HPA exhaust was worth every penny... and i've seen what happens when that gets messed up... The VR6-T can sound so mean! The TTRS sounds like a toy compared!


Are you running the HPA log?
I don't think the HPA manifolds support external WG which means I would have to run an EFR turbo setup for internal WG..
Oh dear, do you think a 9000 series would fit..
Will a HPA log support high BHP..
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

A delivery from Canada has arrived..

Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Managed to get a good deal on a secondary new Liquid Gauge and OBD splitter cable..

Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice, got the DSG transmission back HPA!

Where did you get OBD splitter from?


Rob


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Got it back earlier in the week and yes HPA have supplied it.

Splitter is from eBay..just use a trusted seller.
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I got my splitter at http://www.mobilistics11.mybigcommerce.com not too long ago, but it's not coming up today..


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank guys, I need buy one


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Why are you guys after splitters?
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

So it's not such a paint to unplug my P2 Cars gauge thingy when I want to plug in my scanner... But it appears even with it I can't use both at the same time...


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Why are you guys after splitters?
> Steve


I'm running the P2.cars vent gauge and I pre ordered the HPA new haldex controller I'm hoping that they will both work at the same time.

Rob


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think their is difficulty running both diagnostic equipment in parallel but CANBUS may work ok in serial format, this is what I will be trying.
The HPA controller plugs into the Haldex at the rear of the car and nothing to to with the OBD connection.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are some shots of my CNC new head with standard inlet valves and Ferrea 1mm oversize exhaust valves sat on Beryllium seats.
The cams are 264/260 fast road pushing against upgraded springs and rockers.















There may be some success to be had running two Liquids together as I'm thinking that the 3.2 runs on K-Line instead of CANBUS which seems like a solution maybe available.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve, what is your reason for selecting the 264/260 cams and not going with something larger? I've noticed lately most of the R32 turbo guys have gone with the 268/272 and 272/272 cams with great success.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> Steve, what is your reason for selecting the 264/260 cams and not going with something larger? I've noticed lately most of the R32 turbo guys have gone with the 268/272 and 272/272 cams with great success.


The cams are from when I was NASP and Unitronic were happy to supply software using these cams for my FI setup.
Wild cams push the powerband further along the range and if your limit is 7000k what's the point.
Wild can also be lumpy and laggy at low revs.
We have VVT to auto adjust for us as well.
Sometimes 'less can give more' useable everyday powerband.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was told having a larger exhaust cam help the exhaust gas exit out faster and would spool turbo up quicker. I was just curious I'm running 268\264 cam and are not planning on making any changes.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> I was told having a larger exhaust cam help the exhaust gas exit out faster and would spool turbo up quicker. I was just curious I'm running 268\264 cam and are not planning on making any changes.


Larger exhaust cam increases the top end but resizing the exhaust valves improves the whole rev range pickup.
Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

All correct. In my case even if they don't both work at the same time it's far easy to unplug the p-cars deal from the y cable...



sTT eV6 said:


> I think their is difficulty running both diagnostic equipment in parallel but CANBUS may work ok in serial format, this is what I will be trying.
> The HPA controller plugs into the Haldex at the rear of the car and nothing to to with the OBD connection.
> Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I will be working offshore for the next week, so I will be relying on the indie to make some progress on the box and head install.
Steve


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Steve

Read your whole thread as its been a long time since i have looked through it. Tell me more about the A6 coolant housing/ T stat you have used and what mods are needed to use it. As you say it helps with cooling the rear cylinders?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

From what I can remember Audi did a small production run on the A6 for the middle eastern market and to aid cooling some components were enlarged incl the water manifold arms. I don't know where my indie got this specific part from.
Steve


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

sTT eV6 said:


> From what I can remember Audi did a small production run on the A6 for the middle eastern market and to aid cooling some components were enlarged incl the water manifold arms. I don't know where my indie got this specific part from.
> Steve


Did it seem to look the same as the ours just bigger? are you able to see a part number on it?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

newcreation said:


> Did it seem to look the same as the ours just bigger? are you able to see a part number on it?


Apparently the arm positions are slightly different but in a better placement for piping space.
I will ask my indie if they have some records.
Steve


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

sTT eV6 said:


> Apparently the arm positions are slightly different but in a better placement for piping space.
> I will ask my indie if they have some records.
> Steve


Alright awesome thanks let me know what you can find out


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Been waiting a while for my custom shaft to turn up...






Cos the new DQ350 gearbox is dimensionally different to the DQ250 we have had to engineer a solution to compensate for one of the driveshafts being a different coupling and length.
This upgrade will allow us to put her on the rollers and do some power testing and decide if we will be upgrading the turbo. Maybe GTX or HTA in the pipeline for winter strip down.
Steve


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Best TT V6 in the world


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers and you have one of the best colours for a TT.
Steve


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Interior and exterior? 😈😈😈 Thank you Steve 👍👍👍


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a vid from the Swiss trip recently which was fantastic.
Some V6 Turbo sounds if you look out for my mota..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB65Mqjn71o
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Cos the new DQ350 gearbox is dimensionally different to the DQ250 we have had to engineer a solution to compensate for one of the driveshafts being a different coupling and length.
> This upgrade will allow us to put her on the rollers and do some power testing and decide if we will be upgrading the turbo. Maybe GTX or HTA in the pipeline for winter strip down.
> Steve


Steve, what modifications and parts did you have to do for the new DQ350 box? And is that a custom driveshaft or does it come from another vehicle?

Also now with the longer gears what RPMs and gear are you in when you are cruising on the highway at about 70 mph? You must be getting much better gas mileage now.



Rob


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

PMd
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Had a misfire for the last couple of days and decided investigation is required..
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

So, went on the rollers today with the prop disconnected.
Just running Wastegate at 1.2bar and came away with 300kw at the wheels, which is about 500bhp at the crank.
The TT readings are all within spec but we couldn't run higher boost as the wheels were slipping on the rollers at 1.2 Bar.

http://youtu.be/i8Nrl4Z9JUI

http://youtu.be/LdBxoFkR0-I
Steve


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

This car is crazy


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

MK3 LUV said:


> This car is crazy


Cheers..
Currently putting 800 miles on her per week as she is my daily for a few weeks.
Jobs to do..
Looking at putting some colder plugs in too improve longevity.
Tweaking the timing a few degrees.
Get on a better Rolling Road to run higher boost and gather some data and if we happen to reach and log full boost, 1.8 bar, great.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve, what upgrades have you done to your fuel system?


Rob


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've got an inline 044 sat on the chasis leg, braided lines and ID1000cc injectors.
I'm running OEM fuel rail and FPR.
Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve, what is your air/fuel mixture like at full boost 1.8bar? It seems like everyone running that much boost on this forum is running two pumps and a surge tank to supply enough fuel.


Rob


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

I should probably go to an 044 as I am on a walbro and 550cc injectors and run 20psi. Keep an eye on the wideband since I am sure I am at my limits


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

newcreation said:


> I should probably go to an 044 as I am on a walbro and 550cc injectors and run 20psi. Keep an eye on the wideband since I am sure I am at my limits


I'm still on my 550 injectors at 17.5psi, but will be going to a flex fuel tune soon and upgrading to probably 1000cc injectors. I switched out my walbro for a 044 in side a surge tank. Hopefully that will be able to supply on the fuel required to run E85 at about 20psi.


Rob


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Not sure where I want to go fueling wise. I run 20psi on a 6265 and I break transmissions.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

newcreation said:


> Not sure where I want to go fueling wise. I run 20psi on a 6265 and I break transmissions.



I thought I was having a problem with my DSG transmission, luckily when I got to check the leak was coming from the filter cap and my shifting problem was I had a bad shifting paddle it was operating intermittently.

Lol, more boost more problems


Rob


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I see other builds that run 2 pumps and fancy surge tanks but I have no issues with A/F.
I'm seeing .993 to 1.007 at cruising speeds and when on it in 4th to redline I'm seeing .770 and duty cycle on the injectors at 80%.
I'm on Unitronic 1000cc tune and they built a test mule to mimic my setup and looks like they got it right.
I only run She'll V Power which is 98 Ron in the UK.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

newcreation said:


> Not sure where I want to go fueling wise. I run 20psi on a 6265 and I break transmissions.


Maybe this is the price for dragging her down the black road..things don't last long.
checking you've got no torque spikes and smoothing the delivery is quite important for tranny longevity.
Running on just springs to 20 will be kind.
KAPS have a stronger O2M but not cheap.
No point in looking at fuelling when your tranny demands your attention.
Steve


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

I saw kaps a while ago but the NM its rated for isn't any better than stock. I am going to toss a DRP in it and a EBC and bring that torque spike down. Possibly larger a/r exhaust housing as well.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you had a look for a 3.6 box from a Passat as they are a stronger box..if they do one.
Steve


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

I wasn't sure if the 3.6 manual was stronger and what code to look for hadn't found much info.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

newcreation said:


> I wasn't sure if the 3.6 manual was stronger and what code to look for hadn't found much info.


I think any 3.6 box is going to benefit you..
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Had a little drive out today in a standard TTRS..



Pleasantly surprised at how refined the the car drives as I thought that it would be more of a handful being the top of the range in the sportiness, but no..well mannered and smooth in its power delivery.
Manual gearbox was fine and slipped into gear well, only niggle is that any generated boost is lost in the gear change, but should imagine that S-Tronic may hold onto some boost.

Compared to my TT, mine is old in its feel and dated in its technology and I can see why peeps may move to the MK2, but the MK1 has something characterful about it and why peeps love em.
Steve


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Great Build!!:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers.
Car is currently waiting for a few replacement/improved parts to go on..





Steve


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Fantastic build, i realize this picture is three years old, but i am wondering you you are still running the Pro Vent 200? If you are what's you impressions of it? Are you draining the oil back to the sump?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
I run a catch can rather than returning liquids back to the engine but vapours are.
If I run her regular there are no liquids in the can, but if left for a few weeks a small amount of liquid is caught.
provent is an unappreciated good piece of kit.
Steve


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Steve! :wave:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Went to the Audi Tuner VAG show over the weekend and represented the TT marque on the Power Select Stand. 
No prizes, just a selection of high powered VAG motas..





She will be getting put away for winter strip down in the next week or so or until the weather turns bad.
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Got my new port matched exhaust manifold back from Zircotec coatings for winter strip down..




New EBC to go on..


Just need to make my mind up if I am keeping the GT35 or going for a HTA or EFR..
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Time for a coilpack upgrade on the V6


Steve


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

sTT eV6 said:


> Time for a coilpack upgrade on the V6
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


These are unique - haven't seen these before!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stronger all round = maximised performance..

Steve


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I'lll have to keep note for when I need to get some. Okada was not for you?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Okada is overrated for what coilpacks need to do and cost vs gains is too expensive compared to these DTM units.
Steve


----------



## crosisq96 (Feb 11, 2016)

sTT eV6 said:


> I'm not keen on the wrap that's on the mirrors [100 cast] so I've ordered these babies..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

may I ask you, where you get these mirrors?

Thank you,
Alex.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Alex,
I got them off eBay from Nexan
Steve


----------



## fresh1 (Aug 29, 2004)

Do you have a link to the mirror covers?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a link to the seller..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/nexonmotors?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754

I got my wing mirrors and steering wheel off them..A1 quality.
Steve.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Very good stuff from Nexan. I have the Carbon paddle softer extensions for 2005-2013 DSG cars. They were a little over the top for me and I don't have any other internal carbon, so happy sell them for a fraction of coast to someone else here.. They are V2 or V3... Versions are just different looking ones.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

What a great car :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

sentari said:


> Very good stuff from Nexan. I have the Carbon paddle softer extensions for 2005-2013 DSG cars. They were a little over the top for me and I don't have any other internal carbon, so happy sell them for a fraction of coast to someone else here.. They are V2 or V3... Versions are just different looking ones.


What are you looking to get for them?  

Can you DM me a photo? I just saw them on ebay.

---

Nice work on this car Steve! Always top level workmanship.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers guys.
Work has got in the way of a few improvement tweaks but 2017 means I have to pull my finger out for some amazing road trips that are booked.
Steve


----------

